# Geländefahrrad Aachen e.V.



## Gelaendefahrrad (12. Juni 2012)

Liebe Forumsgemeinschaft.

Dieser Thread ist gedacht als Informationsthread rund um den Verein "Geländefahrrad Aachen e.V.". Wir möchten euch hier die Vereinsrundmails und ein Paar zusätzliche Informationen bereitstellen, selbstverständlich könnt ihr auch Kritik, Anregungen und sonstige Bemerkungen dazu posten.


----------



## Kolja_ (12. Juni 2012)

Hi!

Anregung:
Wieso lasst ihr eure Informationen fragmentieren (mehrere Threads hier bei MTB-News, (geschlossene) Facebookgruppe) und stellt die Informationen nicht zentral bei Euch auf die Webseite?

Gruß
Kolja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gelaendefahrrad (12. Juni 2012)

*Rundmail vom 09.06.2012:*

Sitzung des Umweltausschusses:

Der vielleicht wichtigste Termin in der Frage um den Bikepark am Dreiländereck steht an; Am 26.06.2012 wird sich der Umweltausschuss der Stadt Aachen mit unserem Projekt befassen.
Da sich der Umweltausschuss über die "Empfehlungen" des Landschaftsbeirats hinweg setzen kann, ist der Ausgang der Sitzung ausschlaggebend für eine Umsetzung.

Auch wenn bisher alles wie am Schnürchen verlief, könnten wir nun auf erste Probleme stoßen. Die aus der offiziellen Vorlage des Sportamts hervorgegangenen Zeitungsartikel über unser Vorhaben waren leider nicht gerade optimal, was das timing anging, sodass laut Herr Dr. Krämer nun anscheinend alle Mitglieder des Umweltausschusses ausschließlich über die Zeitung von unserem Projekt und vom Sinneswandel des Forstamtes pro Mountainbike erfahren haben. Die angedachten Interfraktionellen Gespräche konnten deshalb bedauerlicherweise nicht geführt werden.

Gerade der letzte Punkt ist problematisch, da Herr Dr. Krämer beim letzten Zusammentreffen mit dem Umweltausschuss noch dafür plädiert hat "den Mountainbikern den Kampf anzusagen" und alle Mountainbiketrails Stück für Stück zurück zu bauen, sowie das Biken abseits befestigter Wege mit Hilfe von Kontrollen und Bußgeldern möglichst vollständig zu unterbinden.
Nun durften Sie in der Zeitung lesen, dass das Forstamt mit uns zusammenarbeitet und sich sogar für einen Bikepark einsetzt. Ursprünglich sollte hier mit sehr viel mehr Fingerspitzengefühl und im Kleinen miteinander gesprochen werden, um Vertrauensverhältnisse nicht zu belasten.

Wir können nur hoffen, dass der Fehler des Sportamtes keine größeren, negativen Konsequenzen für uns hat und sich die Mitglieder des Umweltausschusses nicht allzu sehr übergangen und düpiert fühlen.



Verbotsschilder auf der Toblerone

Nächste Woche werden wir nach Anregung hier im Forum die zusammen mit dem Forstamt erstellten Verbotsschilder an der Toblerone anbringen um klare Verhältnisse zu schaffen.
Die Frequentierung der Toblerone habe laut Aussage eines ansässigen Waldarbeiters trotz Sperrung und allem Zureden nur um ca. 50% abgenommen und es kommen weiterhin teils sehr heftige Beschwerden an.

Bitte setzt euch weiterhin dafür ein, dass dort nicht gefahren wird.
Es wäre sehr schade, wenn das ganze dadurch scheitern würde...

Das war's erstmal wieder.
Viel Spaß beim Fahren und bei der EM!


----------



## Gelaendefahrrad (12. Juni 2012)

Kolja_ schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Anregung:
> Wieso lasst ihr eure Informationen fragmentieren (mehrere Threads hier bei MTB-News, (geschlossene) Facebookgruppe) und stellt die Informationen nicht zentral bei Euch auf die Webseite?
> ...



Ist in Arbeit. Ich bringe den Vorschlag, die Rundmails auf der Website einsehbar zu machen dann mal an.

Gruß

Dominik


----------



## _session (12. Juni 2012)

Gute Idee,

endlich ein Thread der Übersicht bringt!


----------



## Fraser83 (12. Juni 2012)

Finde ich auch gut hier, da können es alle sehen und mitreden.
Irgendwie geht Euer Verein, Eure Initiativen und Mitteilungen ja alle Aachener-Wald-Besucher etwas an.


----------



## Jetpilot (12. Juni 2012)

.


----------



## Gelaendefahrrad (12. Juni 2012)

Die wichtigsten Posts aus Facebook und Mailverkehr in chronologischer reihenfolge (Sogar *mit Datum!*):

*Brief an die Forstverwaltung Aachen*, mehr oder weniger erster Kontakt:


			
				René Hamacher am 18. April 2011 schrieb:
			
		

> *Mountainbiken im Aachener Wald*
> 
> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> ...




Reaktion darauf war dann das Angebot eines ersten Treffens.



			
				Forstamt  am 20. April 2011 schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr geehrter Herr Haan,
> 
> ich habe Sie telefonisch leider nicht erreicht, daher mein Versuch per Email.
> 
> ...



René fasst zusammen:



			
				Post aus der Facebook Gruppe am 05. Mai 2011 schrieb:
			
		

> Alsooo:
> 
> Die Sitzung war gut, dank Raoul sogar sehr gut.
> Vielen Dank nochmal für die bombige Powerpoint-Präsentation und die geballte Gesprächskompetenz!
> ...



Danke nochmal an Raoul Sous, der dadurch sicher einen gewissen Teil dazu beigetragen hat, den Stein ins rollen zu bringen.

Was die Gebietsfindung anging, war es eine sehr -emotionale- Angelegenheit. Einige wollten quasi das nächst Beste (das ganze wäre eine Kohlehalde in Merkstein gewesen und darum nicht im Standwald, die Aufforderung seitens des Amtes etwas zu suchen was nicht im AC-Wald liegt war ja auch der Versuch uns da rauszubekommen...das wäre wohl der einfachste Weg gewesen, die Spannungen zu beseitigen).
Andere wollten das halt nicht und darum geschah was bei so Meinungsverschiedenheiten eben so geschieht.

Das war dann später auch die Zeit, als uns die Toblerone zugemacht wurde:



			
				René am 08. August 2011 schrieb:
			
		

> So Leute, wie bereits befürchtet war die Aktion auf der Toblerone der Anfang vom Ende.
> 
> Die Bäume dienen ausschließlich dazu, den Trail zu sperren und ein Befahren unmöglich zu machen.
> 
> ...



In der Zeit danach nahm die Initiative ein wenig Form an. Die Frage war jetzt nicht mehr ob irgendwie eine Organisation notwendig wird, sonder nur noch wie es möglich ist, damit möglichst viele Leute anzusprechen.



			
				Dominik Brachmanski am 04 Oktober 2011 schrieb:
			
		

> Die jüngst stattgefundenen Trailsperrungen basieren auf einer Reihe von Entwicklungen, die wesentlich von der Organisationsform der Mountainbiker in Aachen abhängig waren.
> Vor wenigen Jahren noch war die Szene klein genug um nicht weiter aufzufallen und sich selbst unter Kontrolle zu halten, es bestand eine Art Gleichgewicht zwischen den Interessen der Biker und der anderen Waldnutzer.
> Durch den stetigen Zuwachs von Bikern aber änderte sich das. Die bestehenden Spots würden zunehmend als überfüllt oder nicht mehr die Bedürfnisgerecht wahrgenommen, die Gruppe wurde vom Verhalten her immer inhomogener und anonymer, sodass sie begann sich selbstständig in kleineren Untergruppen zu organisieren, die teilweise eigene Spots errichteten.
> Aufgrund dieses Trends wurde der Sport immer auffälliger und geriet immer mehr in öffentlichen Verruf, bis kürzlich eben Trailsperrungen seitens der Verantwortlichen die finale Folge waren.
> ...



Der Geländefahrrad Aachen e.V. wurde gegründet am 04.10.2011 und hatte zu dem Zeitpunkt 22 Mitglieder. Satzung, Protokoll und das ganze Blabla sei euch erspart...

Parallel dazu wurde erkannt, dass eine vernünftige Lösung nur in unmittelbarer Nähe zu Aachen sein muss.
Es gab eine Begehung eines Gebietes in der Nähe des Dreiländerecks, das enormes Potenzial bietet.



			
				René Hamacher in der Facebookgruppe am 11. November 2011 schrieb:
			
		

> WICHTIG: Ergebnis der Gebietsbesichtigung am 11.11.2011
> 
> Vorneweg: Es ist optimal gelaufen!
> Ich fasse das 2-stündige Treffen mal kurz und knapp zusammen.
> ...



Am 20. November 2011 versammelte sich eine große Gruppe MTBler, BMXer, Dirter und sonstiges interessiertes Klienteel zu einem Fototermin auf den Aachen/Münchener Treppen um unsere Größe und den Zusammenhalt unter den Bikern zu demonstrieren.

Das Bild, dass dabei entstanden ist:







An dieser Stelle sei nochmal allen gedankt, die erschienen und Teil dieses großartigen Bildes geworden sind. Besonders sei hervorzuheben, dass auch einige eine große Anreise auf sich genommen haben, um vor Ort zu sein und uns zu Unterstützen.

Am 27. April fand eine Sitzung statt, zu der Vertreter diverser Ausschüsse geladen waren. (Forstamt, Sportamt, aber auch Belgische und Niederländische Ofizielle sowie Vertreter von BIKE-COMPONENTS.DE und Bikes4Fun waren anwesend)
Dazu schrieb Dominik:



			
				Dominik Brachmanski in der Facebookgruppe am 27. April 2012 schrieb:
			
		

> Blauer Dunst von Zigarrenrauch durchzieht den dunklen Raum, während Kondenswasser von den kalten Rohren der Kellerdecke langsam tropfend einen Eimer füllt. Platsch. Platsch. Im Nebenzimmer spielt, kaum wahrzunehmen, eine billige Jukebox "Spiritual Unity" und eine Bardame mit künstlichem Dekolté trocknet geistig abwesend einige Gläser...Währenddessen, 2.345 km nordöstlich, im Tagungsraum des Fachbereichs Umwelt in Aachen, diskutieren Vertreter diverser Ausschüsse und Gremien bei Keksen und Wasser die Zukunft des MTB Sports in der Region.
> 
> Die Kurzfassung der Sitzung: Wir haben unsere PPT weitgehend unfallfrei vorgetragen und konnten genau die Aussagen transportieren, die notwendig waren um unsere Absichten zu erklären.Die Vertreter aus den Niederlanden haben schonmal eine Begehung für den 16.5. angesetzt, bei dem und ein Areal für einen Dirtpark/Pumptrack vorgestellt werden soll, die Belgier sind noch zaghaft und möchten zunächst abwarten und beobachten und von den Deutschen müssen nun der Leiter des Forstamts und des Reviers (Hr. Dr. Krämer und Hr. Odrost) beim Landschaftsbeirat für uns einstehen.Insgesamt war die Atmosphäre super und wir hatten das Gefühl, dass wir diesen wichtigen ersten Meilenstein gemeistert haben und nun auf mehr hoffen dürfen...



Seitdem ist einiges intern geschehen. Das wichtigste könnt ihr dem ketztens Post von uns entnehmen, der die Neueste Rundmail enthält.

Neues sollte in Kürze folgen. Wir hoffen durch diesen (sehr langen) Beitrag nun etwas Licht in die bislang anscheinend geheimnisvoll anmutenden Bestrebungen zu bringen.


----------



## Gelaendefahrrad (26. Juni 2012)

In intellektuell gediegener Atmosphäre (wir befinden uns am heutigen Tag im Ludwig Forum für internationale Kunst) wurde nun endlich das Thema MTB diskutiert. Die Vorlage des Forstamts laß sich schon sehr vielverspechend, ginge es nach Ihnen, soll der Mountaibikesport in Aachen und dem Dreiländereck demnächst auch auf legalem Wege Fuß fassen können.

Eins vorweg: Der Ausgang der Sitzung war gut  sehr gut sogar. Aber eins nach dem Anderen:

Zunächst hat Herr Dr. Krämer einen aus unserer Sicht wirklich ausgezeichneten Vortrag gehalten, bei dem zwar auch die bestehenden ökologischen und rechtlichen Probleme und die möglichen Schwierigkeiten des Projekts vorgestellt wurden, der Fokus aber lag auf dem Engagement unseres Vereins und dem Willen der Mountainbiker, ihren Sport legal und Umweltverträglich ausüben zu können.
Die Stimmung bei der Vorstellung einiger Streckenelemente divergierte ein wenig zwischen Unglauben und einem Aha - so funktioniert das also, insgesamt schienen die meisten Anwesenden wie durch einen Kaninchenbau in eine neue Dimension des mit einem Fahrrad machbar-geglaubten geführt worden zu sein...

Es taten sich nach dem Vortrag einige Fragen nach dem Ort, der Verantworung und dem Benefit durch die Einrichtung einer solchen Anlage auf, aber keineswegs wurde echter Wiederspruch laut  eher schien der Konsens zu sein, dass Handlungsbedarf besteht und dass das früher verfolgte Katz und Maus Spiel wohl zu einer Taktik für die Mottenkiste geworden ist, es solle das Vorrankommen des Projekts weiterhin forciert werden (ja, genau dieses Wort ist gefallen).
Wir dürften heute also einen gewaltigen Schritt weiter gekommen sein! Freut euch! Geht feiern!

Was zeitliche Dimensionen angeht, konnte den Anwesenden heute auch eine etwas konkretere Angabe entlockt werden, ein realistischer Termin für einen fertigen (!) Park sei der kommende Saisonstart, schließlich müssen noch der Landschaftsbeirat und auch der Bezirksrat Laurensberg (zu dem das angedachte Gebiet gehört) zustimmen.

Ach und noch was: Das Anbringen der Hinweisschilder an der Toblerone, spiele uns heute einen riesen Vertrauens- und Sympathiebonus ein! Wenn wir es gemeinsam schaffen, einen neuen "state of mind" zu etablieren und die Aktivität auf den Problemtrails so deutlich zu drosseln, dann wird auch das unsere Lage und unser Ansehen nur verbessern.
*regenbogen mal*
Wie auch immer, also bitte auch weiterhin fleißig gut benehmen! Es ist nicht umsonst!


----------



## belgiummtb (24. September 2012)

hallo,

wenn ich das also richtig verstehe ist das befahren der toblerone verboten?


----------



## Jetpilot (24. September 2012)

Wir möchten im Namen des Vereins ein ganz dickes Lob an die Biker aussprechen, die sich in letzter zeit offenbar gut zurückgehalten haben.

Wir waren neulich bei Hr. Dr. Krämer (Leiter des Forstamts Aachen) und haben ausgiebig über das Thema gesprochen.
Laut seiner Aussage sind Beschwerden über Mountainbiker stark rückläufig!
Wir sind also auf dem richtigen Weg!

Das Forstamt weiß natürlich, dass die Toblerone weiterhin von einigennoch befahren werden und das ist natürlich nach wie vor alles andere als okay, aber sie sehen gleichzeitig, dass die Vereinsgemeinschaft (im Rahmen der Möglichkeiten) alles dafür tut, dass der Bereich von Mountainbikern gemieden wird.

Die politische Lage könnte aktuell nicht besser sein:

Alle verantwortlichen Aachener Ämter sind auf unserer Seite und setzen sich dafür ein, dass bald legales Mountainbiken möglich ist.
Den Anfang macht der Bikepark Dreiländereck, der so schnell wie möglich umgesetzt bzw. pünktlich zur nächsten Saison fertig und fahrbereit sein soll.

Die allerletzte Hürde ist nun nur noch der Landschaftsbeirat, der das Projekt nun aber auch nicht mehr ins Wanken bringen sollte.

Macht weiter so und die Sache läuft !!!

P.S.: Über weitere Mitgliedsanträge würden wir uns freuen. Aktuell sind wir 142 eingetragene Vereinsmitglieder.
Die Behörden fragen regelmäßig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (24. September 2012)

belgiummtb schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> wenn ich das also richtig verstehe ist das befahren der toblerone verboten?



Ja


----------



## Cube Lova (26. September 2012)

Das klingt ja dieses mal tatsächlich nach was substanziellem, was tatsächlich umgesetzt werden wird  ich hoffe das Beste  Von Hürtgenwald (nördlich Düren) bis  AC ist ein Katzensprung, wäre sehr fett! wenn das läuft. Mache am wochenende mal den Mitgliedsantrag fertig 
Gruß


----------



## Gelaendefahrrad (26. September 2012)

Cube Lova schrieb:


> Das klingt ja dieses mal tatsächlich nach was substanziellem, was tatsächlich umgesetzt werden wird  ich hoffe das Beste  Von Hürtgenwald (nördlich Düren) bis  AC ist ein Katzensprung, wäre sehr fett! wenn das läuft. Mache am wochenende mal den Mitgliedsantrag fertig
> Gruß



Sehr schön, das denken wir auch schon seit etwa einem halben Jahr. Seit dem etwa steht das ganze schon sehr sicher, es war nur noch eine Zeitfrage. Zum Glück wurde der Bedarf erkannt, da können wir uns wirklich glücklich schätzen, denn das ist ja längst nicht allerorts so.

Über neue Mitglieder freuen wir uns natürlich immer!


----------



## Beckumer (27. September 2012)

Weiß man schon wo genau die Strecke entstehen soll?


----------



## Gelaendefahrrad (27. September 2012)

Das ganze soll rund um den Dreiländereck entstehen, auch Länderübergreifend.
Bei den Niederländern soll großzügig bemessen eine Dirtstrecke + Pumptrack hin, in Deutschland sind Abfahrtsstrecken geplant. Belgien hat sich erstmal rausgehalten, die möchten erstmal die Entwicklung beobachten.


----------



## Gelaendefahrrad (25. Oktober 2012)

!!BREAKING NEWS!!

Vor zwei Tagen hat der Landschaftsbeirat dem Projekt nun grünes Licht gegeben. Die letzte Instanz, die noch zustimmen muss, ist der Umweltausschuss, der im November tagt. Mit der Entscheidung des Landschaftsbeirats, ist die ganze Sache einen riesen Schritt weitergekommen und wir dürfen darauf hoffen im nächsten Frühjahr mit dem Bau der Strecken beginnen zu dürfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beckumer (25. Oktober 2012)

Top News!


----------



## 2014macHartmann (26. Oktober 2012)




----------



## belgiummtb (26. Oktober 2012)

Rock The Park

endlich nicht mehr weit fahren müssen um legal Spass zu haben...


----------



## Demoniac (28. Oktober 2012)

Find ich auch Klasse  Wenn man dann zum ersten Spatenstich nen Fotografen braucht und für Promo, einfach mal melden.


----------



## ChaotAC (31. Oktober 2012)

Übungsparcours klingt gut, den nehm´ ich erstmal ! 
...und wenn´s Bäume umzuhauen gibt oder bei sonstigen baulichen Aktivitäten helfe ich doch gerne !!


----------



## rage_ (31. Oktober 2012)

ChaotAC schrieb:


> ...und wenn´s Bäume umzuhauen gibt oder bei sonstigen baulichen Aktivitäten helfe ich doch gerne !!



Dem schließ ich mich an!


----------



## belgiummtb (31. Oktober 2012)

...und wenn´s Bäume umzuhauen gibt oder bei sonstigen baulichen Aktivitäten helfe ich doch gerne !! [/quote]

Jepp, 

Dito, geprüft von der Stadt Aachen mit der erlaubnis ne Motorsäge im Wald zu benutzten, kann von Vorteil sein

Jetzt noch das Bike umbauen und dann kann es ja bald los gehen...


----------



## bobcat (31. Oktober 2012)

Genau...überall diese scheiß Bäume im Wald...weg damit.


----------



## Demoniac (31. Oktober 2012)

Also so mithelfen würde ich natürlich auch


----------



## ChaotAC (1. November 2012)

belgiummtb schrieb:


> Jepp,
> 
> Dito, geprüft von der Stadt Aachen mit der erlaubnis ne Motorsäge im Wald zu benutzten, kann von Vorteil sein
> 
> Jetzt noch das Bike umbauen und dann kann es ja bald los gehen...


 
Ohne MSF (Motorsägenführerschein) und PSA (persönliche Schutzausrüstung: Schnittschutzhose, -Schuhe, Helm mit Gehör- und Gesichtsschutz) sollte man in einem "staatlichen Wald" (und das ist das Gelände wo die Strecken entstehen sollen wohl, wie ich das verstanden habe) keine Motorsäge benutzen...aber das werden die entsprechenden Stellen zu gegebener Zeit wohl auch nochmal deutlich sagen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fknobel (2. November 2012)

Hallo alle zusammen,

Aktuell Läuft eine Aktion der Ing DiBa Bank bei der 1000x 1000 Verlost werden an Vereine für ihre Vereinskassen. Da wir ja ein sehr junger Verein sind und Nächstes Jahr großes vorhaben, wäre das natürlich ein super Startkapital für uns! 

Insofern möchten wir alle die Lust und Interesse daran haben uns zu unterstützen, darum bitten doch dort einfach mit zu machen... 

Alles weitere findet ihr bei uns auf der Website oder direkt unterm zweiten Link zur Ing DiBa Aktion:

- Vereins Website

- Ing DiBa Aktion

Danke und viele Grüße

Florian (Mitglied des Vorstands)


----------



## belgiummtb (2. November 2012)

Hey

Also saegeschein ist vorhanden mit vertrag zur brennholz entnahme und verarbeitung im aachen wald, meine kontakt person herr odrost!und natuerlich auch die schtuzausruestung.
Ich denke mal das reicht um im wald saegen zu duerfen oder;-)

Hoffen wir mal das es bald los geht

Aix Rocky


----------



## _session (2. November 2012)

dann kann es ja losgehen! 

Schöne Sache mit der ING, hoffentlich kommt der Verein noch ein wenig in die G(R)änge


----------



## eLw00d (2. November 2012)

_session schrieb:


> hoffentlich kommt der Verein noch ein wenig in die G(R)änge



In wie fern?


----------



## Jetpilot (2. November 2012)

eLw00d schrieb:


> In wie fern?



Er meint beim Voting


----------



## ChaotAC (2. November 2012)

In anderen Foren ist auch schon ein Aufruf zu finden:

http://mtb-biker-com.xobor.de/t709f14-Voting-fuer-Gelaendefahrrad-Aachen-e-V.html


----------



## Jetpilot (2. November 2012)

Sehr schön, besten dank  Genau so wird das was, leute, immer schön weitersagen!


----------



## Mr. Big-Air (9. November 2012)

Wenn ihr Hilfe bei den Dirtjumps braucht, würde ich gerne helfen. Hab da bisschen Erfahrung würde ich mal behaupten


----------



## fknobel (18. Dezember 2012)

Hallo alle zusammen,

Für alle die es Interessiert... die 1. Mitgliederversammlung des Geländefahrrad Aachen e.V. am Samstag den 15.12.2012 war ein voller Erfolg!

Hier gibt es nähere Infos...

http://www.gelaendefahrrad-aachen.de/index.php/aktuelles

Viele Grüße

Florian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zonic (19. Dezember 2012)

Danke lieber Verein, dass Ihr so stark zur Kommerzialisierung des Sports beitragt. Und nochmals danke, dass wir jetzt die nächsten zwei Jahre im restlichen Waldgebiet nicht mehr erwünscht sind. Wir haben ja jetzt unser eigenes Gebiet. Wird bestimmt prickelnd sich da eine neue Hausrunde zusammen zu basteln. 20* den Hang rauf schieben um dann mal annähernd an die bisherigen Kilometer zu kommen.:kotz:

 Ich bin mal gespannt welche natürlichen Trails Ihr kaputt schaufelt. Aber Ihr schafft das noch das wir hier in Aachen ein komplettes Bikeverbot im Wald haben.
Ach und nicht vergessen: Das Hinterrad muss sich immer drehen.


----------



## fknobel (19. Dezember 2012)

zonic schrieb:


> Danke lieber Verein, dass Ihr so stark zur Kommerzialisierung des Sports beitragt. Und nochmals danke, dass wir jetzt die nÃ¤chsten zwei Jahre im restlichen Waldgebiet nicht mehr erwÃ¼nscht sind. Wir haben ja jetzt unser eigenes Gebiet. Wird bestimmt prickelnd sich da eine neue Hausrunde zusammen zu basteln. 20* den Hang rauf schieben um dann mal annÃ¤hernd an die bisherigen Kilometer zu kommen.:kotz:
> 
> Ich bin mal gespannt welche natÃ¼rlichen Trails Ihr kaputt schaufelt. Aber Ihr schafft das noch das wir hier in Aachen ein komplettes Bikeverbot im Wald haben.
> Ach und nicht vergessen: Das Hinterrad muss sich immer drehen.



Da ich keine groÃe Lust hab mich mit deinem (wie ich finde negativ, Pessimistisch und reiÃerisch geschriebenen) Beitrag auseinander zu setzten. Gibtâs hier jetzt nur eine kurze Fassung nur fÃ¼r dich (im Prinzip wurde hier schon alles x-mal geschrieben):

Uns und dem Forstamt ist vollends bewusst das der Bikepark alleine nicht reicht auf dauer. Das langfristige ziel (Wunsch) ist ein vollstÃ¤ndiges Wegenetz und zwar LÃ¤nderÃ¼bergreifend! Und da alles auf einmal nu mal nicht geht bzw. man mit irgendetwas anfangen muss. Gibt es erst mal ânurâ den Bikepark mit drei Lines (DH, FR und Singletrail), Ãbungsparkur und mit etwas glÃ¼ck noch einem Dirtlinetrack auf NiederlÃ¤ndischer Seite. Wenn wir uns gut anstellen, kann bzw. wird das der Beweis sein das man uns als Partner Ernst nehmen kann und wir bzw. der GroÃteil der Mountainbiker verlÃ¤sslich sind! Alles Weitere wird sich dann mit Sicherheit im Positiven sinne ergebenâ¦ 

Ach ja, und an irgendwelchen "NatÃ¼rlichen" Trails Schaufeln wir auch nicht rum und werden es auch nie tun. Das machen irgendwelche anderen Personen âsiehe am relativ neuen Kicker auf dem Jazztrailâ.

Im Ãbrigen wurde nie Ã¼ber ein generelles Verbot der anderen Trails gesprochen (was eh hinfÃ¤llig ist, da sie ja eh schon Illegal sind und so mit Verboten). Sondern legendlich Ã¼ber eine Entlastung des AC Forst! Einzig der allseits bekannte Trail mit dem âTâ und das grundsÃ¤tzlich Bauen von kÃ¼nstlich angelegten Hindernissen jeglicher Art ist absolut Tabu! 

Kurz um: 
Von nichts, kommt nichts! Oder auch anderes ausgedrÃ¼ckt... âNur weil der VogelstrauÃ seinen Kopf in Sand steckt, schÃ¼tzt ihn das noch lange nicht vor dem Raubtier was ihn Fressen will!â So als Beispiel fÃ¼r die, die hier glauben das nichts tun die bessere LÃ¶sung gewesenen wÃ¤re. 

Und Fakt ist: 
Ohne eine Initiative durch denn Verein (der extra da fÃ¼r gegrÃ¼ndet wurde), wÃ¤re ein Generelles Mountainbike Verbot und BuÃgelder im AC Forst wohl schon lÃ¤ngst RealitÃ¤t! Und ErwÃ¼nscht waren wir nie, da wir uns schon immer lieber abseits der Offiziellen Wege bewegt haben und das wie bereits erwÃ¤hnt Illegal ist... bitte nicht verwechseln mit "Geduldet"!


----------



## zonic (19. Dezember 2012)

da wir uns schon immer lieber abseits der Offiziellen Wege bewegt haben und das wie bereits erwähnt Illegal ist...[/quote]


----------



## fknobel (19. Dezember 2012)

zonic schrieb:


> da wir uns schon immer lieber abseits der Offiziellen Wege bewegt haben und das wie bereits erwähnt Illegal ist...



[/QUOTE]

Bevor du andere als Spinner bezeichnest solltest du dir vielleicht mal die Gesetzgebung zu dem Thema "was ist ein Befestigter Weg" durchlesen. Oder möchtest du mir jetzt z.B. denn Jazztrail oder Bahntrail als Offiziellen weg verkaufen?


----------



## Jetpilot (19. Dezember 2012)

zonic schrieb:


> Danke lieber Verein, dass Ihr so stark zur Kommerzialisierung des Sports beitragt. Und nochmals danke, dass wir jetzt die nächsten zwei Jahre im restlichen Waldgebiet nicht mehr erwünscht sind. Wir haben ja jetzt unser eigenes Gebiet. Wird bestimmt prickelnd sich da eine neue Hausrunde zusammen zu basteln. 20* den Hang rauf schieben um dann mal annähernd an die bisherigen Kilometer zu kommen.:kotz:
> 
> Ich bin mal gespannt welche natürlichen Trails Ihr kaputt schaufelt. Aber Ihr schafft das noch das wir hier in Aachen ein komplettes Bikeverbot im Wald haben.
> Ach und nicht vergessen: Das Hinterrad muss sich immer drehen.



Wer bist du und was fährst du? Ich finde das immer so unprickelnd wenn man nicht weiß, mit wem man es zu tun hat.


----------



## rollerhotte (19. Dezember 2012)

... soviel zum Thema Forumskultur...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (19. Dezember 2012)

rollerhotte schrieb:


> ... soviel zum Thema Forumskultur...



Ich hatte es gesagt, nicht?


----------



## rollerhotte (19. Dezember 2012)

yep!


----------



## fknobel (19. Dezember 2012)

Ich erlaube mir mal seinen ersten Beitrag in diesem Forum zu Zitieren...



zonic schrieb:


> Hi. Gibt es hier auch Leute die MTB fahren oder macht Ihr immer nur so Trekkingtouren?



Noch fragen? Würde mal sagen der Kamerad Provoziert einfach gern...


----------



## eLw00d (19. Dezember 2012)

Ich kann aber schon verstehen, dass Leute sich erstmal vor den Kopf gestoßen fühlen wenn Sie sich zum ersten Mal mit der Thematik befassen und einfach keine Ahnung vom Sachverhalt haben.

Man müsste nachlesen, was in den letzten zwei Jahren alles so passiert ist und versuchen zu verstehen, was die einzig logische Konsequenz daraus ist.

Das erfordert Denkarbeit und dazu sind hier viele nicht in der Lage, weil Sie wahrscheinlich beruflich und privat so ausgelastet sind, dass man auch garnicht verlangen kann, dass in ihrer knappen Freizeit ihren Kopf nochmal einschalten.

Hier kann man sich stattdessen wunderbar austoben und Spaß haben. Ist halt sehr verlockend.


----------



## fknobel (19. Dezember 2012)

eLw00d schrieb:


> Ich kann aber schon verstehen, dass Leute sich erstmal vor den Kopf gestoßen fühlen wenn Sie sich zum ersten Mal mit der Thematik befassen und einfach keine Ahnung vom Sachverhalt haben.
> 
> Man müsste nachlesen, was in den letzten zwei Jahren alles so passiert ist und versuchen zu verstehen, was die einzig logische Konsequenz daraus ist.
> 
> ...


----------



## zonic (19. Dezember 2012)

Entschuldigung das ich vergaß, dass Ihr vor zwei Jahren hier in Aachen den MTB - Sport erfunden habt.


----------



## Chuckinger (19. Dezember 2012)

... nee, aber vor 22 Jahren! Schade das du dich hier nicht zu erkennen gibst. Glaub der ein oder andere würde dich bestimmt mal gerne kennenlernen.


----------



## fknobel (19. Dezember 2012)

zonic schrieb:


> Entschuldigung das ich vergaß, dass Ihr vor zwei Jahren hier in Aachen den MTB - Sport erfunden habt.



Das hast du jetzt gesagt bzw. behauptet!  Wir haben nur verhindert dass die Situation total eskaliert und es zu Verboten und Bußgeldern für Mountainbiker kommt. Aber was rede ich du hast halt deine Meinung von uns und gut ist.


----------



## Beckumer (19. Dezember 2012)

Könnnt ihr den schon sagen was mit den Strecke wie Jazztrail oder Funkturm passieren wird? Und wo genau wird sich der Streckenbau jetzt abspielen?


----------



## eLw00d (19. Dezember 2012)

Wenn wir es schaffen, dass die Beschwerden (auch dank des Bikeparks) weiterhin rückläufig sind, bin ich zuversichtlich dass alles so bleibt wie es ist, nur dass wir zusätzlich einen offiziellen Bikepark haben.
Es liegt halt an uns. 


Hier werden die Strecken entstehen: alte Konzeptkarte
Den Streckenbau koordinieren wir im Vereinseigenen Forum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hamti_Damti (20. Dezember 2012)

Also ich finde das klasse was ihr da macht. 
Ist eine Bereicherung für die ganze Region.


----------



## Baron_Leguan (21. Dezember 2012)

@eLw00d

Auch von meiner Seite ein Lob an die Leute die sich organisieren um soetwas zu verwirklichen und dafür kämpfen, dass wir (alle) nicht aus dem Wald verbannt werden.

Zu dem von dir geposteten Wegkonzept habe ich aber noch eine Frage, grade diese Singletrail Strecke, wie lang soll das denn werden? Kann man da schon von einer ungefähren km Angabe sprechen?

Gruß
Matze


----------



## fknobel (21. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,

Also auf km länge werden wir ehr nicht kommen bzw. wenn nur so gerade eben. Wir rechnen Aktuell mit Streckenlängen von 600-800m... also etwa so lang wie der Jazztrail. Da für sind es aber halt drei Strecken, also 3x 600-800m wenn alles so klappt wie wir uns das vorstellen. 

Viele Grüße

Florian


----------



## Beckumer (21. Dezember 2012)

Jazztrail hat wie ich finde auch das passenden Verhältniss zwischen Speed und Streckenlänge. Aachen liegt halt nicht in den Alpen


----------



## Attitude Team (22. Dezember 2012)

Das letzte was wir hier in Aachen jetzt brauchen, ist das sich die MTB´ler untereinander streiten !! Wir müssen der Öffentlichkeit klar machen, dass der Anteil der hirnlosen Trailakrobaten nur einen kleinen Teil der Sportler ausmacht, und den Politikern und der Verwaltung. Und dafür ist die Aktion "Geländefahrrad e.v." ein erster guter Schritt. Aber man sollte sich immer alle Seiten anschauen. Ich kann gut verstehen, dass einige berechtigte Ängste haben, dass der Bikepark zu Lasten der CC-Fahrer gebaut wird. So wird es zumindest in den öffentlichen Publikationen dargestellt. Es kann und darf nicht Zweck der Übung sein, den kompletten AC-Wald für einen Hügel zu opfern. DH, FR etc. ist lustig, aber nur ein kleiner Teil des MTB Sports. Wir müssen weiter am Ball bleiben, dass ALLE den Wald angemessen nutzen können (die bekannten Spots mit den Abschussrampen mal außen vor, sowas ist Blödsinn). Schön wäre es, wenn wir die "Jecken" mit dem Park aus dem Wald rausbekommen, und andere wieder im Wald, Rücksicht nehmend, radeln können. Leider stellt sich das z.Zt. so nicht immer dar, bzw. wird anders kommuniziert. Es geht irgendwie immer nur um DH,FR, Pumptrack usw. ...
Lasst uns irgendwie bitte alles unter einen Hut packen, damit wir alle was davon haben, und lasst uns zusammen arbeiten, nicht gegeneinander !!!
Bin gerne bereit mitzuhelfen.


----------



## eLw00d (22. Dezember 2012)

Genau dafür setzen wir uns die ganze Zeit ein.

Der Bikepark soll die Beschwerden verringern und ist bestimmt nicht das Endziel.
Den Behörden haben wir eindrücklich klar gemacht, dass ein Bikepark nur einen Teil der Biker zufrieden stellt.
Die Presse schreibt oft groben Mist, also nehmt nicht alles für voll.


----------



## gobo (22. Dezember 2012)

die lösung wäre doch ein flow trail wie in stromberg und so hätte jeder was davon!!
was meinst du mit "jecken aus dem wald kriegen??".
einen single trail bauen hätte wenig sinn weil man da auch auf den norm. wege fahren könnte.ich glaub schon das der sinn darin besteht eine freeride strecke in den wald zu bauen wie auch toblerone etc.(weiss net wie die alle heißen!!).


----------



## eLw00d (22. Dezember 2012)

Trailnetz oder eine große Rundstrecke ist zur Zeit nicht umsetzbar. Dafür ist unsere Akzeptanz in der Gesellschaft noch zu niedrig und die Situation mit den Grundstückseigentümern zu verstrickt.

Beschwerden runterfahren, Ansehen steigern, dann geht's weiter.

Btw: Du bist nicht wirklich der Meinung dass ein schöner Singletrail das gleiche wie ein befestigter Waldweg ist ?!


----------



## Attitude Team (22. Dezember 2012)

eLw00d schrieb:


> Den Behörden haben wir eindrücklich klar gemacht, dass ein Bikepark nur einen Teil der Biker zufrieden stellt.
> Die Presse schreibt oft groben Mist, also nehmt nicht alles für voll.



Das ihr den Behörden das klar erläutert habt, daran habe ich keinen Zweifel. Die Frage ist nur, wie die Verantwortlichen damit umgehen...Und da spiegelt die Presse schon eine gewisse Richtung wider. Das darf man einfach nicht auf die leichte Schulter nehmen und als Mist abtun...Es ist unser aller Wunschvorstellung, dass auch auch so bei den Verantwortlichen angekommen ist und umgesetzt wird. Leider scheint das nicht ganz so zu funktionieren...

Ums klar auszudrücken. Den Politikern, Förstern, Verwaltungsheinis ist es egal was Ihr ehrenhaftes und gutes vorhabt. Die wollen Ruhe im Wald ! Und deren Vorstellung ist es, dass wir demnächst alle im Bikepark sind, und keiner mehr durch den Wald fährt. Und zu verdanken haben wir das ein paar Hirnis die sich nicht benehmen konnten...nee nee nee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eLw00d (22. Dezember 2012)

Wir waren etliche Male im Forstamt, haben Stunden telefoniert, mit den Leuten sogar über Hinterbaukinematiken gefachsimpelt, bei mir zu Hause bikefilme geschaut und mehrere Präsentationen vorgeführt.
Die wichtigen Leute wissen was Mountainbiken und kennen die verschiedenen Facetten des Sports.

So, genug ibc für dieses Jahr.


----------



## Jetpilot (22. Dezember 2012)

Attitude Team schrieb:


> Das ihr den Behörden das klar erläutert habt, daran habe ich keinen Zweifel. Die Frage ist nur, wie die Verantwortlichen damit umgehen...Und da spiegelt die Presse schon eine gewisse Richtung wider. Das darf man einfach nicht auf die leichte Schulter nehmen und als Mist abtun...Es ist unser aller Wunschvorstellung, dass auch auch so bei den Verantwortlichen angekommen ist und umgesetzt wird. Leider scheint das nicht ganz so zu funktionieren...



Die Presse arbeitet mit den Informationen die ihr vorliegen. Die sind leider sehr unvollständig und teilweise auch noch falsch. Die Erfahrung haben wir schon machen dürfen, besonders mit dem WDR. Ich denke, jemand der viel mit den Medien zu tun hat, wird mir bestätigen, dass dort sehr viel manipuliert und auf die eigene Haltung abgestimmt wird.

Der letzte z.B. ist eher ein Kommentar und ist erkennbar von oben herab geschrieben. Außerdem sind da etliche sachliche fehler drin - ob Absicht oder einfach nur mangelhafte Recherche kann man glaube ich nicht sagen. Aber Fakt ist, es werden Dinge einfach falsch dargestellt.

http://www.aachener-nachrichten.de/...n-gelaenderadler-1.481111#commentsForm-389327

Wir werden dieses Problem aber insofern "beheben", als dass wir uns mit der Zeitung "Klenkes" zusammensetzen werden. Das Ergebnis sollte dann zumindest schonmal wahrheitsgetreuer sein als zur Zeit und bisher.

Es gibt dann aber noch immer ein Problem: Man wird nie in der Lage sein, offen behaupten zu dürfen, man könne überall fahren, solange man ja keinen störe. Die DIMB trailrules z.B. habe ich an sich nie verstanden, weil da so getan wird, als würde die ganze Sache erlaubt sein, wenn man sich ja nur benehme. Das ist nicht so. Man darf abseits der befestigten Wege (in NRW) halt eigentlich nicht Radfahren. Gesetztlich ist das eindeutig. Da kann sich kein Amt und kein Politiker drüber wegsetzen. Und genau deshalb sehen die Presseberichte so aus wie sie aussehen.


----------



## Attitude Team (22. Dezember 2012)

eLw00d schrieb:


> Wir waren etliche Male im Forstamt, haben Stunden telefoniert, mit den Leuten sogar über Hinterbaukinematiken gefachsimpelt, bei mir zu Hause bikefilme geschaut und mehrere Präsentationen vorgeführt.
> Die wichtigen Leute wissen was Mountainbiken und kennen die verschiedenen Facetten des Sports.
> 
> So, genug ibc für dieses Jahr.



Das ist schön, ändert aber nix an der Problematik


----------



## Attitude Team (22. Dezember 2012)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> Die Presse arbeitet mit den Informationen die ihr vorliegen. Die sind leider sehr unvollständig und teilweise auch noch falsch. Die Erfahrung haben wir schon machen dürfen, besonders mit dem WDR. Ich denke, jemand der viel mit den Medien zu tun hat, wird mir bestätigen, dass dort sehr viel manipuliert und auf die eigene Haltung abgestimmt wird.
> 
> Der letzte z.B. ist eher ein Kommentar und ist erkennbar von oben herab geschrieben. Außerdem sind da etliche sachliche fehler drin - ob Absicht oder einfach nur mangelhafte Recherche kann man glaube ich nicht sagen. Aber Fakt ist, es werden Dinge einfach falsch dargestellt.
> 
> ...



Dann stellt sich mir die Frage, wer der Presse die Info´s gegeben hat ?

und zur letzten Frage: Wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter. Solange alles problemlos war, gabs halt keinen Handlungsbedarf.


----------



## gobo (22. Dezember 2012)

@Elwood,wenn du mich nun meinst finde ich das der ganze mist von vorne losgehen könnte mit so einem trail,wie gesagt könnt.
was ich da besser finden würde (meine meinung!!) wäre schon eine strecke die auch etwas an abwechslung bietet!möchte hier nicht zu hohe ansprüche stellen weil man ja nun echt froh sein kann das was passiert aber die gefahr ist doch hoch das irgend welche "hirnis" das ganze das in eigen arbeit dahin bauen weil der "kick" ja nicht da ist.
ich weiss nicht in wieweit das ganze abgeklärt worden ist mit den verschiedenen ämtern und somit lass ich mich da mal überraschen.

schöne festtage euch allen.


----------



## Jetpilot (22. Dezember 2012)

gobo schrieb:


> @Elwood,wenn du mich nun meinst finde ich das der ganze mist von vorne losgehen könnte mit so einem trail,wie gesagt könnt.
> was ich da besser finden würde (meine meinung!!) wäre schon eine strecke die auch etwas an abwechslung bietet!möchte hier nicht zu hohe ansprüche stellen weil man ja nun echt froh sein kann das was passiert aber die gefahr ist doch hoch das irgend welche "hirnis" das ganze das in eigen arbeit dahin bauen weil der "kick" ja nicht da ist.
> ich weiss nicht in wieweit das ganze abgeklärt worden ist mit den verschiedenen ämtern und somit lass ich mich da mal überraschen.
> 
> schöne festtage euch allen.



Die Strecken werden vom Styles Hansens (Erbauer der Filthy trails) geplant und mit der Hilfe Freiwilliger umgesetzt. Es sollen zunächst drei Strecken entstehen, die jeweils einen anderen Anspruch und eine andere Nutzergruppe haben sollen. Dazu zählen: Eine DH strecke, die wirklich ihrem Namen gerecht werden soll, ein Freeride mit Northshoreelementen und ein relativ langer Singletrack, in dem evtl auch Tretpassagen vorkommen sollen.

Mit dem Geländeprofil dort wird der Kick sicher eine Weile erhalten bleiben 

Bauen ohne Genehmigung des Vereins ist Sachbeschädigung der Strecken und wird nicht gesattet sein. Sollte es doch dazu kommen, würden wir die Strecken immer wieder in ihren Ursprungszustand zurückversetzen, wir wären dazu sogar verpflichtet.



> Dann stellt sich mir die Frage, wer der Presse die Info´s gegeben hat ?


Die Presse war bei den Umweltausschusssitzungen anwesend und hat mitgehört, bzw. die Vorlagen gelesen (die sind öffentlich). Ansonsten wird das meiste wohl aus der Recherchearbeit kommen. Welche Qualität letztere hat, kann man ja allein schon daraus lesen, dass nichteinmal gewusst wird, wovon man schreibt wenn es um "Dirtbikes" geht. Das ist zwar nebensächlich, aber irgendwie zeugt das auch von der Sorgfalt der restlichen Arbeit. In den früheren Presseberichten waren öfter grobe Rechtschreibfehler zu finden, wie z.B. "Montanbike" o.Ä. Dann wurden öfter einmal Daten vertauscht "1500 Biker auf der AM Treppe", statt 150.
Kurzum, die letzten Berichte waren offensichtlich so schlecht und halbherzig recherchiert, dass der Gehalt der Presseaussagen zumindest hinterfragt werden kann.
In Zukunft wird es nötig werden, dass die wir die Presse mit Informationen "füttern" müssen, so haben wir dann noch wenigstens etwas Einfluss auf das was da kommt.



> und zur letzten Frage: Wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter. Solange alles problemlos war, gabs halt keinen Handlungsbedarf.


Warum wurde der Verein denn überhaupt gegründet? Warum gibt es dieses Projekt denn überhaupt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Attitude Team (22. Dezember 2012)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> Warum wurde der Verein denn überhaupt gegründet? Warum gibt es dieses Projekt denn überhaupt?



Weil sich im Wald in den letzten Jahren vieles zum negativen verändert hat, hatte ich aber weiter oben geschrieben. Und deshalb ist es ja gut dass es den Verein gibt, und der 1. Schritt zur Besserung getan ist.


----------



## Jetpilot (22. Dezember 2012)

sorry falls das agro rübergekommen ist


----------



## bobcat (23. Dezember 2012)

Ich finde die Initiative des Vereins super.
Sie wird Downhill, Freeride etc. von CC trennen und damit den Aachenerwald den CC Fahrern zurück geben, so wie es früher war.
Damit sollte dann doch jeder zufrieden sein.

Ich möchte doch an dieser Stelle die Falschinformation - Radfahren sei im Wald in NRW nur auf befestigten Wegen gestattet - richtig stellen. Laut Forstgesetz NRW ist das fahren auf festen Wegen gestattet. Fester und besfestigter Weg ist ein entscheidender Unterschied. Doch was ist ein fester Weg?  Der Nutzer Juchhu hat diesbezüglich einen Brief an das zuständige Ministerium in NRW geschieben und diese - logische - Antwort erhalten:

"Fester Weg" bezeichnet auch solche Wege, die naturfeste Wege sind.

Also auch solche Wege, die durch ihre Oberflächenbeschaffenheit "feste Wege" sind. Das führt im Umkehrschluss dazu, dass Wege je nach Witterung und Jahreszeit temporär durchaus nicht naturfest sind, was dazu führt, dass naturfeste Wege ihre Eigenschaft als "feste Wege" temporär einbüßen können.

Mein Fazit daraus ist, dass bei trockenen Bedingungen jeder Weg , der auf der offiziellen NRW Topo Karte verzeichnet ist für Radfahrer frei ist. Ausnahme natürlich bei Privatbesitz - dann muss dann ein Schild "Radfahren verboten" stehen oder Nationalpark.

Huch...da sind ja die meisten CC Trails im Aachener Wald auf der NRW Topo Karte.

Das Problem begann erst als gebuddelt wurde und ganz Schlaue in Kopfhöhe über viel genutzte Wege springen mussten.

Ich möchte auch klarstellen, das Downhill eine coole Sportart ist, die genauso wie CC ihre Daseinsbrechtigung hat. Nur braucht Erstgenanntes abgeschlossene, legale Strecken um andere nicht zu stören oder gar zu gefährden.

In dem Sinne wünsche ich dem Projekt ein gutes Gelingen und das CC Fahrern nicht eingeredet wird jeder Trail sei illegal.


----------



## Jetpilot (23. Dezember 2012)

> Ich möchte doch an dieser Stelle die Falschinformation - Radfahren sei im Wald in NRW nur auf befestigten Wegen gestattet - richtig stellen. Laut Forstgesetz NRW ist das fahren auf festen Wegen gestattet. Fester und besfestigter Weg ist ein entscheidender Unterschied. Doch was ist ein fester Weg?  Der Nutzer Juchhu hat diesbezüglich einen Brief an das zuständige Ministerium in NRW geschieben und diese - logische - Antwort erhalten:
> 
> "Fester Weg" bezeichnet auch solche Wege, die naturfeste Wege sind.
> 
> ...



Das ist interessant. Weil genau das habe ich sehr lange auch gedacht, bis ich dann mal im Forstamt gefragt habe und die Antwort bekam, dass dem nicht so ist. Ich habe auch genau die Frage mit dem "auf der Karte verzeichnet sein" gestellt. Mir wurde nur gesagt, feste Wege müssten durch Maßnahmen befestigt sein. Aber ich denke mal, das Ministerium wird das besser wissen. 

Andererseits würde ich nochmal fragen, ob dieser Schluss aus dem Gesetz richtig ist, das kann ich nicht beurteilen. Naturfest - was heißt das genau?

Wenn das aber stimmt, dann gibt es doch gar keinen Grund sich um irgendwas im AC wald sorgen zu machen.

In diesem sinne frohes Fest


----------



## bobcat (23. Dezember 2012)

...was ein fester bzw naturfester Weg ist, wird immer ein wenig Sache der Interpretation  und der Wetterumstände sein. Aber Fakt ist, dass es der Gesetzgeber sehr liberal halten wollte, sonst hätte er geschrieben..."befestigte Wege" was leider dann recht eindeutig gewesen wäre.

Ich kann es nur nicht mehr hören wenn von allen Seiten (nun auch Biker) gesagt wird, dass das fahren nur auf befestigten Wegen erlaubt ist. Im Gegensatz zu anderen Bundesländern haben wir halt Glück.


----------



## guitonly (23. Dezember 2012)

die DIMB hat ja auch mal was zu der Rechtslage in NRW verfasst:

http://www.dimb.de/images/stories/pdf/publikationen/DIMB_Stellungnahme_zur_Rechtslage_in_NRW.pdf

wer nochmehr lesen will, ein Urteil vom Verwaltungsgericht Köln:
http://openjur.de/u/134986.html


----------



## Attitude Team (23. Dezember 2012)

bobcat schrieb:


> Ich finde die Initiative des Vereins super.
> Sie wird Downhill, Freeride etc. von CC trennen und damit den Aachenerwald den CC Fahrern zurück geben, so wie es früher war.
> Damit sollte dann doch jeder zufrieden sein.
> 
> ...


----------



## kinschman (23. Dezember 2012)

@bobcat:  !! das war bislang auch mein kenntnisstand. 
warum das aachener forstamt das anders auslegt oder vermittelt, sollte man nochmal abklären - denn eigentlich ist man im rechtsstaat ja nicht bei wünsch-dir-was 

gibts die nrw-topo-karte auch irgendwo online ??


----------



## guitonly (23. Dezember 2012)

kinschman schrieb:


> gibts die nrw-topo-karte auch irgendwo online ??


ja, http://www.tim-online.nrw.de/tim-online/nutzung/index.html


----------



## Jetpilot (23. Dezember 2012)

bobcat schrieb:


> Ich kann es nur nicht mehr hören wenn von allen Seiten (nun auch Biker) gesagt wird, dass das fahren nur auf befestigten Wegen erlaubt ist. Im Gegensatz zu anderen Bundesländern haben wir halt Glück.



Das ist gut das ihr damit gekommen seid, weil das können wir so z.B. auch der Presse weitergeben. Ich war falsch informiert, das war mir nicht klar.
Im Grunde heißt das nur gutes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gobo (24. Dezember 2012)

@Jetpilot,wann habt ihr das nächste treffen??
wäre schön wenn ihr mir das mitteilen könntet.ja dann erstmal schöne weihnachten an euch alle!!


----------



## fknobel (27. Dezember 2012)

Frohe Weinachten alle zusammen,

Da hier jetzt in den letzten par Beiträgen ab und an mal von "CC" Gesprochen wurde. Auch ihr Seit Herzlich Willkommen im Verein um das Paket zu vervollständigen. Wir sind bzw. wollen kein reiner gravity Mountianbike Sportverein sein! Ihr gehört genau so zur Gemeinschaft der Mountainbiker und dürft euch mit einbringen in den Verein um unser aller Interessen zu vertreten und zu stärken! 

Und da es so gut passt... jetzt noch mal Klugschiss mode "AN"... 

Ich denke der entscheidende Punkt im Gesetz der in der Vergangenheit nicht mehr bzw. unzureichend eingehalten wurde ist dieser hier...

_*§ 2
Betreten des Waldes
(Zu § 14 Bundeswaldgesetz)

(1)...

(2)...

(3) Wer den Wald betritt, hat sich so zu verhalten, daß die Lebensgemeinschaft Wald
und die Bewirtschaftung des Waldes nicht gestört, der Wald nicht gefährdet,
beschädigt oder verunreinigt sowie andere schutzwürdige Interessen der Waldbesitzer
und die Erholung anderer nicht unzumutbar beeinträchtigt werden.*_

Bekommen wir das dauerhaft wieder in den Griff und verkneifen uns das Bauen außerhalb des Bikeparks. Sollte auch in Zukunft alles in Butter sein und andere Wege durchaus nutzbar bleiben... das gilt übrigens für alle Biker im Wald, auch für CC Leute! Oft genug erlebt das hier auch einiges schief laufen kann durch Fehlverhalten.  

In diesem Sinn... mit Mach 5 nen Trail im Wald runter Ballern ist nu mal nicht immer unbedingt im sinne dieses Gesetzes Absatzes. Eben so wenig als CC Fahrer mit Mach 3 an einem Fußgänger oder Pferd mit nur 1m Abstand vorbei zu knallen... (Roadgaps, Müll, Asoziales verhalten usw. extra zu erwähnen spar ich mir jetzt mal).

An der Situation die wir aktuell haben bzw. die in den letzten zwei Jahren entstanden ist. Sind wir als Gemeinschaft der Mountainbiker nun mal selber schuld! Fehlverhalten gab es in allen Bereichen unseres Sportes. Und da bei ist es egal in welcher sich die beschwerden gehäuft haben. Fingerpointing, der Vergangenheit hinter her heulen und irgendwelchen Befürchtungen / Ängsten hinterher jagen ist da wenig hilfreich wir sind alle zusammen da für verantwortlich ob und wie es in Zukunft laufen wird für uns und unseren Sport!


----------



## Hamti_Damti (2. Januar 2013)

Wann wird denn der erste Spatenstich fallen. Ich hoffe ich habe das nicht ueberlesen.


----------



## Jetpilot (2. Januar 2013)

Das ist noch relativ waage, aber es ist nicht mehr lange. Es soll Ende Mai nach Möglichkeit alles Fahrbereit und fertig sein.


----------



## Hamti_Damti (3. Januar 2013)

Na das hört sich ja prima an.


----------



## fknobel (10. Januar 2013)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> Das ist noch relativ waage, aber es ist nicht mehr lange. Es soll Ende März nach Möglichkeit alles Fahrbereit und fertig sein.



Kurze Korrektur... es war natürlich im Laufe des Mai's gemeint, ende März wäre dann doch etwas zu sportlich.


----------



## fknobel (10. Januar 2013)

Hallo alle zusammen,

Hier noch mal die neuesten Infos fÃ¼r alle nicht Vereinsmitgliederâ¦ 

Gestern war der erste Offizielle Termin des neuen Jahres. Wir (Dominik, RenÃ© und Lutz) haben uns mit Styles Hanssens (Streckenplaner und Betreiber von den FiltyTrails) und dem Forstamt (Dr. KrÃ¤mer âLeiter des Forstamtesâ und Herrn Odrost âder fÃ¼r das Gebiet zustÃ¤ndig istâ) im Gebiet getroffen um das weitere vorgehen zu Besprechen. 
Styles Hanssens hat den ersten Entwurf mit seinen Ideen als 3D Karte mitgebracht, so dass eine erste Detail Planung der Strecken direkt mit dem Forstamt abgesprochen werden konnte.  Die Stimmung war sehr gut und alle freuen sich auf die jetzt endlich stattfindende Umsetzung des Projektesâ¦

Im nÃ¤chsten schritt werden sich Herr Odrost vom Forstamt und Styles Hanssens noch einmal Treffen um die zu FÃ¤llenden BÃ¤ume zu Markieren. Parallel da zu sind wir gerade da bei die drei Teams fÃ¼r den Bau der Strecken zusammen zu stellen. So bald die beiden Punkte abgeschlossen sind, geht es dann direkt los mit dem bauen! Aktuell gehen wir von ende Januar aus.

Des Weiteren hatten wir Kontakt mit dem Bauamt, welches uns keine grÃ¶Ãeren auflagen auferlegt hat. Sprich, letztendlich entscheidet mehr oder minder das Forstamt ob das was wir Bauen aus ihrer sicht in Ordnung ist. So mit wird es mit sehr groÃer Wahrscheinlichkeit auch grÃ¶Ãere Holzkonstruktionen geben (Nortshors usw.)â¦ aber da zu kÃ¶nnen wir erst mehr Sagen wenn die Planung abgeschlossen ist und endgÃ¼ltig freigegeben wurde. 

Aktuell sieht alles extrem gut aus und ihr dÃ¼rft auf jeden fall alle gespannt sein! Und ich bzw. wir sind uns sicher, dass die drei Strecken (DH, FR und Singletrack) fÃ¼r jeden etwas bieten werden. 

Vg

Florian


----------



## gobo (10. Januar 2013)

jaaa sauber!!
vergesst nicht die leute vom amt zu fragen ob man da 1-2 mülleimer hintellen könnte.
ich bin gespannt!!


----------



## fknobel (10. Januar 2013)

gobo schrieb:


> vergesst nicht die leute vom amt zu fragen ob man da 1-2 mülleimer hintellen könnte.



Denke das mit den Mülleimern ist nicht Praktikabel, da wir die auch Leeren müssten. Hier dürfte es einfacher sein wenn jeder seinen Müll einfach wieder mit nimmt (irgendwie ist er ja auch hingekommen in Form von ganzen riegeln usw.). Oder alternativ am ende des Tages in die Mülleimer am DLE werfen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c_w (10. Januar 2013)

Passt bloß auf, dass die Baumschützer nicht mitbekommen, dass da Bäume gefällt werden... Sonst geht der gleiche Spaß wie am Templergraben wieder los ;-) 

Gesendet von meinem ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (10. Januar 2013)

freut mich dass jetzt alles so gut läuft, ich bin stolz auf euch


----------



## Chuckinger (11. Januar 2013)

Noch mal zur "Bau Aktion". Die paar wenigen die sich bis hier gemeldet haben sind viel zu wenig! Wir brauchen deutlich mehr Unterstützung! Anmelden, eintragen, helfen, Spass haben! Sonst wird's nichts mit Mai.


----------



## eLw00d (11. Januar 2013)

Würde ich jetzt nicht so sagen... Wenn von den 35 Leuten jeder mit anpackt langt das schon.

Aber je mehr Leute, desto besser.


----------



## Condor (11. Januar 2013)

c_w schrieb:


> Passt bloß auf, dass die Baumschützer nicht mitbekommen, dass da Bäume gefällt werden... Sonst geht der gleiche Spaß wie am Templergraben wieder los ;-)
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T mit Tapatalk 2


Dann steht man halt wieder einfach ne halbe Stunde früher auf als die...


----------



## gobo (12. Januar 2013)

ok bin auch dabei!!sagt wann es los geht o. wo sich getroffen wird.
fichtenmopped ist vorhanden!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eLw00d (13. Januar 2013)

Aus Versicherungsgründen können nur Vereinsmitglieder mitbauen.
Ich schreib dir aber ne PN wenn ein Termin steht. Dann kannst du mal gucken kommen.


----------



## Stunior (13. Januar 2013)

Es freud mich zu hören dal alles so schnell geht! Ich meld mich auch mal an bei die verein und komm bestimmt ein mal hilfen beim bauen.


----------



## rollerhotte (15. Januar 2013)

Chuckinger schrieb:


> Noch mal zur "Bau Aktion". Die paar wenigen die sich bis hier gemeldet haben sind viel zu wenig! Wir brauchen deutlich mehr Unterstützung! Anmelden, eintragen, helfen, Spass haben! Sonst wird's nichts mit Mai.



... ich sehe das allerdinge genau so! es werden nicht immer alle 10 Leute am gleichen Tag zum selben Termin zur Verfügung stehen - die einen können nur nachmittags, weil arbeitstätig, die anderen nur Vormittags, weil heute keine  Vorlesung, die nächsten nur an Wochenende, weil in der Woche Abendschule usw... - wenn wir je Termin "nur" mir 4 Männicken im Projekt unterwegs sind, wird das meiner Meinung nach wirklich nichts mit Mai... Je mehr Leute sich für die einzelnen Projekte melden, desto größer die Chance zu einem Termin eine brauchbare Anzahl an Miterbauern zu finden.

Ein Trail aus dem Nichts heraus ist nicht an einem Nachmittag mit Kaffee und Kuchen erledigt!

Also möchte ich dem Aufruf von Lutz nochmal mit Nachdruck unterstützen!


----------



## Faat065 (15. Januar 2013)




----------



## Beckumer (18. Februar 2013)

Wurde schon angefangen mit dem Streckenbau?


----------



## ChaotAC (18. Februar 2013)

Hi,

nein, noch nicht, hoffentlich Anfang März...


----------



## Andreas.blub (20. Februar 2013)

Nach Abschluss meiner Bachelorarbeit Ende März werde ich mich auch beim Verein melden und stehe dann mit mehr als genug Zeit zur Verfügung.

Eine Frage an die Aachener Biker habe ich allerdings: 
In meinen 3,5 Jahren an der Uni habe ich bisher mein Bike noch nie mit nach Aachen genommen. Das Problem ist, dass ich in der Wohung keine Möglichkeit habe den Hobel sauber zu bekommen. Gibts da irgendeinen Geheimtipp? Ein Gartenschlauch zur freien Benutzung würde ja schon reichen. Das Rad mit in die Badewanne zu nehmen halte ich für keine sinnvolle Alternative 

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Saxen-Paule (20. Februar 2013)

Einfach auf dem Heimweg schnell bei einer Tankstelle mit Hochdruckreiniger vorbei fahren ;-)


----------



## Andreas.blub (20. Februar 2013)

Lassen die da einen ohne zu murren dran? Ist natürlich ne gute Idee


----------



## Kolja_ (20. Februar 2013)

Ja türlich lassen die einen da dran... gibt eigentlich immer eine Tanke mit Dampfer, egal in welche Richtung man aus dem Aachener Wald gen Heimat fährt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zonic (20. Februar 2013)

Hi. Hochdruckreiniger ist Gift fürs Material. Dann lieber dreckig lassen und nur den Antrieb sauberpopeln. Der Rest ist eh nur Optik.
Ich bau das Vorderrad aus und stelle das Rad dann in die Dusche. Bei den derzeitigen Temperaturen muss man den Dreck eh erst mal auftauen lassen. Danach mit Spüliwasser einsprühen und mit gewünschtem Wasserdruck abspülen. Geht super. Kann wohl zu Konflikten mit der Hausherrin führen.

Gruß, Sebastian


----------



## 2014macHartmann (20. Februar 2013)

wer sein bike zerstörten will.... 
gibts keine Möglichkeit das bike bei einem mitbiker zu reinigen? 
gehe jetzt davon aus dass du nicht  immer alleine unterwegs bist.


----------



## Dusius (20. Februar 2013)

Es ist sogar möglich einen Hochdruckreiniger mit genügend Abstand zu verwenden, so das das bike kein Schaden nimmt


----------



## Kolja_ (20. Februar 2013)

Dusius schrieb:


> Es ist sogar möglich einen Hochdruckreiniger mit genügend Abstand zu verwenden, so das das bike kein Schaden nimmt


Davon hab ich auch gehört!


----------



## Beckumer (20. Februar 2013)

So ein Quatsch dass das Bike vom Hochdruckreiniger kaputt geht. Wenn man den Strahl direkt ins Lager hält braucht man sich darüber auch nicht wundern...


----------



## SoundVibration (20. Februar 2013)

Andreas.blub schrieb:


> Lassen die da einen ohne zu murren dran? Ist natürlich ne gute Idee



Na klar, bringt doch Geld. Wir stellen meist paar Bikes nebeneinander und strahlen dann volldampf (also auch im Tempo), damit es nicht zu teuer für einen wird.

Mit Abstand, siehe 4:05 bei diesem Video
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vgVNP6sq8KY"]Stadt & Stadtwald, Mountainbike MTB Aachen GoPro Hero HD - YouTube[/nomedia] 

verreckt auch kein Lager.

Ist ja wohl klar, dass ein Dampfstrahler an sich nicht schlecht zu einem Bike ist, denn es liegt ausschliesslich am Akteur, wie viel Druck an der Kurbel- oder Nabendichtung ankommt. Mal ein Finger in den Strahl halten (bitte nicht direkt vor der Düse  ) und Du hast ein Gefühl dafür, was Du dem Bike geben willst.

Tendenziell ist der Wasserschlauch sanfter, aber der Verschleiß durch Fahren ist bei mir 100 x höher als durch Putzen


----------



## Schmok (20. Februar 2013)

Es gibt auch einen Extra Thread zum Thema "Fahrrad Wäsche in Aachen" hier im "Aachen und Dreiländerdreck "  Forum  
Das scheint ein echtes Lokales problem zu sein 
Darum sollte sich der Geländfahrrad Aachen e.V. kümmern 
nix für ungut :konfus:


----------



## Andreas.blub (20. Februar 2013)

Schmok schrieb:


> Es gibt auch einen Extra Thread zum Thema "Fahrrad Wäsche in Aachen" hier im "Aachen und Dreiländerdreck "  Forum
> Das scheint ein echtes Lokales problem zu sein
> ...:



Den such ich mal


----------



## 2014macHartmann (20. Februar 2013)

Der hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fknobel (22. Februar 2013)

Mal ganz da von abgesehen das dieses Thema schon gefühlte 100x hier im Forum durchgekaut wurde (sogar hier in der Aachen Rubrik vor kurzem erst wieder). Wäre es Super wenn ihr das hier nicht im Geländefahrrad Aachen e.V. Thema Diskutiert! 

Danke und viele Grüße


----------



## ChaotAC (22. Februar 2013)

...oder mal hier lesen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=607565


----------



## muschi (8. März 2013)

wie war das nochmal mit dem Dampfreiniger ihr Muschis.


----------



## ThomasAC (9. März 2013)

Es gibt auf der Seite der Stadt eine neue Pressemeldung zum Bikepark: Bikerpark am Dreiländerpunkt


----------



## gobo (9. März 2013)

na dann pack ich schon mal den rucksack und betanke das fichtenmopped!!


----------



## winalotarace (7. April 2013)

schon gelesen?

http://epaper.supersonntag.de/ausga...inaction=&anaviaction=seitenvorschau&seite=11

Mittwochsausgabe vom 3.4.13.  Seite 11


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (7. April 2013)

Schon gelesen, ja. Die haben unsere HP falsch angegeben 
Ein erstklassiges Beispiel für gut recherchierten und mit wortwitz verfassten Journalismus wie ich finde, das ist genau das was die Stadt und vorallem wir Mountainbiker doch gerne lesen.


----------



## muschi (8. April 2013)

Wir von www.vennbike.de haben auch schon reagiert:

Leserbrief vom 05.04.2013 an die SuperMittwoch betreffend des schönen Berichtes über Mountainbiker vom 03.04.2013

 Der gute Herr Wilm, will polemisieren. 
 Das hat ja geklappt. Der kriegt jetzt sicher viel Post. 
 Wenn ihm sonst schon keiner schreibt, hat er das jetzt mit Beleidigungen und Unkenntnis für sich in einen Erfolg verwandelt. 
 Weiter so, vielleicht können wir ja demnächst etwas über den gemeinen  Jäger lesen der arme Tiere verfolgt, oder über den üblen Holzhacker der  aus Profitgier im Wald seinem Beruf nachgeht, und Schützengräben mit  seinen Maschinen zieht. 
 Herzlichen Glückwunsch Herr Wilm, sie stellen polarisieren über die Objektivität. 
 Da muss man sich nicht wundern das viele Mountainbiker nach dem Motto verfahren:

  Ist der Ruf erst ruiniert, lebt es sich ganz ungeniert. 

 Das es anders geht kann man erfahren, wenn man in den Niederlanden Rad  fährt, dort wird das Radfahren auch im Wald akzeptiert und toleriert, 
 ausser man trifft zufällig auf deutsche Wanderer, Jogger oder Reiter, KOMISCH. 
 Ich lade Sie gerne ein einmal zu erfahren, was dieser Sport bedeutet  und vielleicht kommen sie über das Gespräch mit Mountainbikern zu einer  etwas differenzierten Sicht auf die Dinge ,die für viele von uns, mehr  als Sport und Zeitvertreib ist.

 Ihr Rüpel Mario P.


----------



## belgiummtb (8. April 2013)

danke Mario ihr bringt es echt auf den Punkt.  so einen schlechten und vor allem subjektiven Artikel habe ich schon lange nicht mehr gelesen. wahrscheinlich ist dieser Herr frustrierter Wanderer der vielleicht in seinem Leben einmal ein zusammen treffen mit einem Biker hatte und jetzt einfach nur schlecht über sie schreibt. dass wie er es wieder gibt benehmen wir uns wie wilde Tiere im Wald ohne Rücksicht auf Verlusten. dass die BikerGemeinde eine grosse Gruppe Naturverliebte Leute sind die gerne ihre Runde durch den Wald mit dem Rad drehen vergessen die hier bei. 
und vor allem, die Wanderer die kreuz und qwer durch den Wald Laufen(teils auf die mtb strecken) oder die Hunde Besitzer die ihre Hunde rum laufen lassen und die die Gefahr eingehen dass ihr Tier sich verletzt oder schlimmer einen Menschen verletzt, darüber wird nie berichtet, obwohl es auch bitter nötig wäre. 
schade dass dieser her nicht objektiv berichten konnte und mal wieder ein schlechtes Licht auf uns wirft.
die Behörden haben ja schon gemerkt dass wir uns mühe geben und hoffe wir können weiter unseren schönen Sport hier im AachenerWald und Umgebung ausführen...

grüsse 

Yves


----------



## Raoul Sous (8. April 2013)

Schade, dass einer dieser Wenigen ein solches "Stimmrecht" gedruckt bekommt... Mir begegnen 99 % der Wanderer (übrigens egal welcher Nationalität), ebenso wie Reiter, Radler anderer Disziplinen, etc. freundlich und teils sogar zuvorkommend.

Wollen wir mal hoffen, dass da demnächst schon eine Antwort drauf gedruckt wird 

Gruß,
Raoul


----------



## Kolja_ (8. April 2013)

Das Sprichwort "Wie man in den Wald hineinruft, so schallt es heraus" war nie passender... auch ohne Wortwitz.


----------



## Raoul Sous (9. April 2013)

Das ist wahr! So wie der Artikel in den Wald brüllt wird sich dieser geschüttelt haben


----------



## Jetpilot (9. April 2013)

Raoul Sous schrieb:


> Wollen wir mal hoffen, dass da demnächst schon eine Antwort drauf gedruckt wird
> 
> Gruß,
> Raoul


von unserer seite aus schon in Planung


----------



## gobo (10. April 2013)

wird eigentlich schon gebuddelt??


----------



## ChaotAC (19. April 2013)

Noch nicht...aber SEHR bald!!!


----------



## eLw00d (19. April 2013)

Genauer gesagt: heute geht's los


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## belgiummtb (19. April 2013)

Echt?


----------



## ChaotAC (19. April 2013)

Das ist RICHTIG!!!!
Heute Streckenmarkierung, morgen Baustart!!


----------



## Andreas.blub (19. April 2013)

Dann muss ich ja mal sehen, dass ich dem Verein beitrete, mein Rad nach Aachen schaffe und mit anpacke


----------



## 2014macHartmann (19. April 2013)

juhu es geht los!!


----------



## eLw00d (26. April 2013)

Morgen, am 27.04. von 11.00 bis 16.00, ist es soweit.





Der diesjährige Aachener Fahrradtag findet am Elisenbrunnen statt und wir sind wieder mit dabei. Diesmal mehr denn je!















Kommt vorbei, dreht eine Runde auf dem Pumptrack, lernt uns kennen und habt Spaß!


----------



## tommyOO (28. April 2013)

Freund war heute mal bei euch gucken wie ihr fleißig am bauen ward. Er sagte das man Mitglied sein muss um dort zu fahren? Wie habt ihr das geplant für die Zukunft? Kann man ja nicht kontrollieren sowas


----------



## belgiummtb (28. April 2013)

doch kann man mit ausweisen und Co...


----------



## Jetpilot (28. April 2013)

tommyOO schrieb:


> Freund war heute mal bei euch gucken wie ihr fleißig am bauen ward. Er sagte das man Mitglied sein muss um dort zu fahren? Wie habt ihr das geplant für die Zukunft? Kann man ja nicht kontrollieren sowas



Kontrolle machen wir über Mitgliedsausweise und evtl über Sticker oder andere Erkennungszeichen am Rad. Daran, dass nur Mitglieder und Mitglieder von Partnervereinen dort fahren dürfen können wir aus Versicherungsgründen nicht ändern. Am liebsten würden wir den Park frei für alle machen - wäre aber einerseits unfair gegenüber den Mitgliedern die das ganze Aufbauen und Pflegen, andererseits geht es Rechtlich nicht anders.

Für Interessierte gibt es dann Gastfahrkarten.


----------



## tommyOO (28. April 2013)

Ahh okay Ausweise hören sich gut an. Ab wann ca kann man den Track befahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (28. April 2013)

tommyOO schrieb:


> Ahh okay Ausweise hören sich gut an. Ab wann ca kann man den Track befahren?


Evtl 4 wochen, ist aber noch nicht ganz sicher absehbar


----------



## gobo (29. April 2013)

vesicherungstech.??das heisst wenn ich micht da auf die fresse lege und ich mir dabei was breche kommt ne versicherung für auf???wie geil ist das denn.


----------



## eLw00d (29. April 2013)

Wenn ihr Vereinsmitglied seid habt ihr die günstigste Unfallversicherung überhaupt. Und das nicht nur im Bikepark.


----------



## belgiummtb (29. April 2013)

wieso nicht nur im Park?


----------



## gobo (29. April 2013)

elwood,aber warum soll ich für was zahlen oder mitglied sein wenn das ganze eine öffentliche strecke ist!?!?!?!dann muß ich einem verein beitreten um im "aachener wald fahrrad zu fahren"!???leute was soll das den bitte??dann wird es nicht mehr lange dauern bis die ersten wieder anfangen illegale strecken in den wald zu schaufeln.wie ist das mit denen die von weit her kommen um die strecke mal zu checken??
hab da das gefühl das es nach hinten los geht!!

sorry aber das ist ein blödes concept!


----------



## Jetpilot (29. April 2013)

gobo schrieb:


> elwood,aber warum soll ich für was zahlen oder mitglied sein wenn das ganze eine öffentliche strecke ist!?!?!?!dann muß ich einem verein beitreten um im "aachener wald fahrrad zu fahren"!???leute was soll das den bitte??dann wird es nicht mehr lange dauern bis die ersten wieder anfangen illegale strecken in den wald zu schaufeln.wie ist das mit denen die von weit her kommen um die strecke mal zu checken??
> hab da das gefühl das es nach hinten los geht!!
> 
> sorry aber das ist ein blödes concept!



Tut mir Leid, dass du mit der Mitgliedschaft auch noch außerhalb des Parks versichert bist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (29. April 2013)

Die Regelung bezieht sich darauf, dass du eine ortsungebundene Unfallversicherung erhälst. Anders geht das nicht. Für Nicht-Mitglieder verhält sich alles so wie bisher.


----------



## belgiummtb (29. April 2013)

Nein es ist eben nicht hoffentlich... die Stadt stellt uns dieses Gelände zur Verfügung damit wir als Verein darauf fahren können. dadurch wird das Gelände privat und muss versichert werden, daher kann und darf nur ein Mitglied oder TagesKarte besitzter dort fahren.  dazu kommt noch dass die ganze Infrastruktur ja auch bezahlt werden muss und dies geschieht dann zum Teil durch die Beiträge und durch Sponsoren. wenn Leute von weiter weg das Gelände befahren wollen können diese gerne eine TagesKarte kaufen und es sich überlegen ob sie den Verein beitreten oder nicht.  es ist auch einfacher eine Idee wie einen bikePark als Verein mit einer klaren Struktur der Stadt schmackhaft zu machen als wenn es ein paar Biker alleine machen... daher glaube ich ist es was richtig gutes was hier entsteht und ein Fundament für etwas großes in Zukunft ist...

Gruss

Yves


----------



## tommyOO (29. April 2013)

Wie kommt man an die Tageskarte? Steht da ein Kassenhäuschen oder was?


----------



## belgiummtb (29. April 2013)

es wird orte geben wo an diese kaufen kann, wenn ich mich recht erinere auch am dle...


----------



## c_w (29. April 2013)

Das wird bestimmt total entspannt, wenn dann da Leute, die keinerlei Befugnis dazu haben, andere Leute jagen, die dreisterweise da rumfahren ;-) 

Gesendet von meinem ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## belgiummtb (29. April 2013)

wir wollen eigntlich alle das gleich oder?  wir wollen einen ort wo wir fahren koennen und unsere leidenschafft ausleben koennen.  also denke ich es wird schon klappen, wir sind nicht der einziege park der so enstanden ist... skeptiker gibt es immer

man kann die leute ansprechen und erklaeren welche vorteile es gibt im verein zu sein, wie versicherung, events,... und ich denke fuer knappe 4 eure im monat werden da viele gerne mit machen...


----------



## AlexanderT (29. April 2013)

Hi zusammen,
wie sieht es denn aktuell für die Allmountain/Touren-Fahrer in Aachen aus? Ich persönlich finde klasse was ihr da anpackt, ganz großen Respekt dafür zu allererst!
Ich und mein Bekanntenkreis gehören eher zur Allmountain/Touren-Fraktion, an dem Bikepark liegt mir damit also kein sonderliches persönliches Interesse, ich fahre meine eigenen kleinen Touren im Aachener Wald, Märchenwald und Bahntrail, die Toblerone etc wird natürlich gemieden. Ich habe ein wenig das Gefühl die Situation könnte sich für den normalen Tourenfahrer dabei seitens der Stadt verschlechtern, da man dort der Meinung sein könnte ein Fahren abseits des Bikeparks wäre nun gar nicht mehr nötig, da man ja in dieses Gelände und die Idee dahinter investiert hat.

Wie sieht das eurerseits aus, gibt es dazu Gedanken?


----------



## muschi (29. April 2013)

AlexanderT schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> wie sieht es denn aktuell für die Allmountain/Touren-Fahrer in Aachen aus? Ich persönlich finde klasse was ihr da anpackt, ganz großen Respekt dafür zu allererst!
> Ich und mein Bekanntenkreis gehören eher zur Allmountain/Touren-Fraktion, an dem Bikepark liegt mir damit also kein sonderliches persönliches Interesse, ich fahre meine eigenen kleinen Touren im Aachener Wald, Märchenwald und Bahntrail, die Toblerone etc wird natürlich gemieden. Ich habe ein wenig das Gefühl die Situation könnte sich für den normalen Tourenfahrer dabei seitens der Stadt verschlechtern, da man dort der Meinung sein könnte ein Fahren abseits des Bikeparks wäre nun gar nicht mehr nötig, da man ja in dieses Gelände und die Idee dahinter investiert hat.
> 
> Wie sieht das eurerseits aus, gibt es dazu Gedanken?



Da du über den Verlauf der Landesgrenzen aufgeklärt werden solltest, kauf dir mal eine Landkarte. Trails wie Märchenwald, Bahntrails und sehr wahrscheinlich die anderen 20 Trails die ihr fahrt liegen nicht im Aachener Wald, sondern im Moresneter Forst, der zu Belgien gehört. Alles total illegal, und es wird verfolgt, sogar mit Quads und Enduros. Dein Bike wird bei nicht mitführen eines Ausweis beschlagnahmed und der Scheiss kostet dazu 160Euro. Das sind keine Märchen, also erst nachdenken über das was man schreibt. Der andere weiss auch was wo zu lesen ist.


----------



## muschi (30. April 2013)

gobo schrieb:


> elwood,aber warum soll ich für was zahlen oder mitglied sein wenn das ganze eine öffentliche strecke ist!?!?!?!dann muß ich einem verein beitreten um im "aachener wald fahrrad zu fahren"!???leute was soll das den bitte??dann wird es nicht mehr lange dauern bis die ersten wieder anfangen illegale strecken in den wald zu schaufeln.wie ist das mit denen die von weit her kommen um die strecke mal zu checken??
> hab da das gefühl das es nach hinten los geht!!
> 
> sorry aber das ist ein blödes concept!



In anderen Parks bezahlt man auch.
Wenn gewisse Red Bull verseuchten Anarchos nicht begreifen, welche Möglichkeiten sich hier in Aachen bieten, na dann Prost.
Von diesen nicht grüssenden, sich als was besseres vorkommenden Waldschratten, trifft man ja immer noch genug im Wald.
Nur schade um den Idealismus der anderen für die grosse Masse,
und schade um die Respektlosigkeit ein paar grüner Knaben, die die Philosophie des biken nicht begriffen haben.
Falls sich jemand beleidigt fühlt, dann hat es den richtigen getroffen.


----------



## eLw00d (30. April 2013)

gobo schrieb:


> elwood,aber warum soll ich für was zahlen oder mitglied sein wenn das ganze eine öffentliche strecke ist!?!?!?!dann muß ich einem verein beitreten um im "aachener wald fahrrad zu fahren"!???leute was soll das den bitte??dann wird es nicht mehr lange dauern bis die ersten wieder anfangen illegale strecken in den wald zu schaufeln.wie ist das mit denen die von weit her kommen um die strecke mal zu checken??
> hab da das gefühl das es nach hinten los geht!!
> 
> sorry aber das ist ein blödes concept!




1. Es ist kein öffentlicher Park.
Ein für Jedermann frei zugänglicher Park wäre UNBEZAHLBAR gewesen. 

2. Du bezahlst nicht um im Aachener Wald Fahrrad zu fahren, sondern um in UNSEREM BIKEPARK Fahrrad zu fahren.

3. Wenn man sich dem Radsportverband NRW anschließt ist die Unfallversicherung einfach im Paket mit drin. Das geht nicht anders. Punkt.

4. Du kennst überhaupt keine Hintergründe und hast einfach absolut keine Ahnung. 
Aber das schöne am anonymen Foren-Dasein ist ja dass man einfach mal die Sau raus lassen kann ohne sich vorher mal freundlich zu erkundigen. 

5. Im Deutschen heißt es "Konzept"




belgiummtb schrieb:


> wieso nicht nur im Park?



Ergänzung zu Punkt 3: Man ist im Grunde bei sämtlichen Tätigkeiten auf dem MTB über den Verein unfallversichert.




AlexanderT schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> wie sieht es denn aktuell für die Allmountain/Touren-Fahrer in Aachen aus? Ich persönlich finde klasse was ihr da anpackt, ganz großen Respekt dafür zu allererst!
> Ich und mein Bekanntenkreis gehören eher zur Allmountain/Touren-Fraktion, an dem Bikepark liegt mir damit also kein sonderliches persönliches Interesse, ich fahre meine eigenen kleinen Touren im Aachener Wald, Märchenwald und Bahntrail, die Toblerone etc wird natürlich gemieden. Ich habe ein wenig das Gefühl die Situation könnte sich für den normalen Tourenfahrer dabei seitens der Stadt verschlechtern, da man dort der Meinung sein könnte ein Fahren abseits des Bikeparks wäre nun gar nicht mehr nötig, da man ja in dieses Gelände und die Idee dahinter investiert hat.
> 
> Wie sieht das eurerseits aus, gibt es dazu Gedanken?



Dazu haben wir schon sehr oft etwas geschrieben.

Nochmal die kurze Variante: 
Der Bikepark dient in erster Linie zur Problembekämpfung (Stichwort: Tobleroneersatz) und somit zur Imageverbesserung der MTB'ler in Aachen und ist unverzichtbar um die Situation aller Mountainbiker hier zu verbessern. 
Das ist der erste Schritt. Weitere werden folgen.
Das Endziel ist natürlich für jeden Mountainbiker aus der Region ein legales Angebot zu schaffen.

Vor zwei Jahren standen wir noch kurz vor der Beseitigung sämtlicher Trails und der Einführung scharfer Kontrollen seitens der Stadt Aachen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## belgiummtb (30. April 2013)

das nenne ich mal antworten


----------



## Baron_Leguan (30. April 2013)

Finde ich auch gut. (Stellt einiges klar!)

Ihr solltet vielleicht diese Geschichte mit dem Versicherungsschutz und den Regeln zum Befahrens des Bikeparks etwas "deutlicher" auf der Homepage darstellen.
Ich hatte das alles beim ersten und zweiten Durchlesen locker überlesen!!!

Gruß Matze


----------



## AlexanderT (30. April 2013)

Vielen Dank für die Infos!


----------



## Raoul Sous (30. April 2013)

Ich finds klasse wie es lÃ¤uft. Ich war in nem Haufen Parks weltweit und Ã¼berall funktioniert es wie in Aachen. 
Man zahlt ein paar â¬ und kann nen Tag fahren.
Die Information, dass man versichert ist und was mit dem Beitrag passiert hitnerfragt man in anderen Parks doch auch nicht groÃartig oder?

Ich hoffe fÃ¼r die Tourenfahrer, dass der Wald so stark entlastet wird, dass keine Konflikte mehr entstehen und Tourenrider gern gesehene Wald Nutzer bleiben...


----------



## MiP18 (30. April 2013)

malario schrieb:


> Da du über den Verlauf der Landesgrenzen aufgeklärt werden solltest, kauf dir mal eine Landkarte. Trails wie Märchenwald, Bahntrails und sehr wahrscheinlich die anderen 20 Trails die ihr fahrt liegen nicht im Aachener Wald, sondern im Moresneter Forst, der zu Belgien gehört. Alles total illegal, und es wird verfolgt, sogar mit Quads und Enduros. Dein Bike wird bei nicht mitführen eines Ausweis beschlagnahmed und der Scheiss kostet dazu 160Euro. Das sind keine Märchen, also erst nachdenken über das was man schreibt. Der andere weiss auch was wo zu lesen ist.




Musste hier schon mal jemand Kohle abdrücken, weil er auf Trails gefahren ist? Oder wurde mit Quads & Enduros verfolgt?
Hab das bisher immer für Gerüchte gehalten...
Ich fahr da auch immer rum, frage mich aber gerade, ob ich mir enrsthaft Sorgen machen müsste


----------



## c_w (30. April 2013)

Ach, die Geschichten muessen wir jetzt hier nicht auch wieder auspacken. Ja, es gibt Gruppen, denen das passiert ist. Andererseits gibt es auch viele viele MTBler, die seit mehreren Jahren auch im belgischen Teil unterwegs sind und nie Probleme hatten.
Aergerlich, wenn man Kohle abdruecken muss (und ggf. zu Fuss nach Hause laeuft), andererseits meiner Meinung nach nicht wahrscheinlich genug, um deshalb den belgischen Wald weitraeumig zu umfahren...


----------



## muschi (30. April 2013)

MiP18 schrieb:


> Musste hier schon mal jemand Kohle abdrücken, weil er auf Trails gefahren ist? Oder wurde mit Quads & Enduros verfolgt?
> Hab das bisher immer für Gerüchte gehalten...
> Ich fahr da auch immer rum, frage mich aber gerade, ob ich mir enrsthaft Sorgen machen müsste



Ja das stimmt, ich bin selber schon verfolgt worden, und Freunde von mir haben bezahlt. 
Märchen stehen bei Grimm, und wer es nicht glaubt, der probiert es aus.
Am besten Schnauze halten über Fahrten in Belgien, es nicht öffentlich machen.
Gesetz ist Gesetz, und in Belgien eben anders.


----------



## five40 (1. Mai 2013)

in der WDR Lokalzeit vom Montag ein Bericht zum Thema:

Neue Mountainbike-Strecke im Aachener Wald [03:15 min] 
u.a. Verein zahlt Pacht für das Gelände und Eingeborene finden das Projekt blöd
[Video noch bis ca. Mo den 5.5. in der Mediathek verfügbar] 




> Aachen: Neue Mountainbike-Strecke im Aachener Wald
> 
> Im Aachener Wald haben Mountainbiker bald ihre eigene Trainingsstrecke mit Sprüngen, Kurven und Hindernissen. Am Wochenende haben die Arbeiten zu dieser so genannten Downhill-Anlage begonnen. Die Mountainbikestrecke liegt am Dreiländerpunkt und soll im Sommer fertig sein.
> Quelle: http://www.wdr.de/studio/aachen/nachrichten[/quote]/index.html#r8 01.05.2013


----------



## mountain-aachen (1. Mai 2013)

AlexanderT schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> wie sieht es denn aktuell für die Allmountain/Touren-Fahrer in Aachen aus? Ich persönlich finde klasse was ihr da anpackt, ganz großen Respekt dafür zu allererst!
> Ich und mein Bekanntenkreis gehören eher zur Allmountain/Touren-Fraktion, an dem Bikepark liegt mir damit also kein sonderliches persönliches Interesse, ich fahre meine eigenen kleinen Touren im Aachener Wald, Märchenwald und Bahntrail, die Toblerone etc wird natürlich gemieden. Ich habe ein wenig das Gefühl die Situation könnte sich für den normalen Tourenfahrer dabei seitens der Stadt verschlechtern, da man dort der Meinung sein könnte ein Fahren abseits des Bikeparks wäre nun gar nicht mehr nötig, da man ja in dieses Gelände und die Idee dahinter investiert hat.
> 
> Wie sieht das eurerseits aus, gibt es dazu Gedanken?



Siehe bericht vom WDR.
Dort wird eindeutig darauf hingewiesen, das man die Mountainbiker aus dem Wald raus haben moechte und das weiterhin Kontrollen und entsprechende "Ahndung" erfolgt.

Ich begruesse es, dass eine legale Moeglichkeit geschaffen wurde und habe gleichzeitig Zweifel daran, das nun alle nurnoch im Bikepark fahren.
(Sei es, weil sie kein Mitglied sind oder weil sie sporadisch mal in Aachen fahren moechten.)

Im Bericht des WDR hoert man eindeutig raus, das man keine Mountainbiker mehr im Wald sehen moechte. 

Fuer mich stellt sich die Frage, ob die Stadt Aachen "normale" Fahrer im Blick hat, welche ab und zu die Trails befahren, keinen Dreck hinterlassen und wissen, wie man sich anstaendig verhaelt.

Ich schaetze diesbezueglich gab es einige Gespraeche mit der Stadt.
Vielleicht kann sich mal jemand dazu aeussern?
(Ueber die Gesetzeslage in Belgien sind, so schaetze ich, alle aufgeklaert.)

Vielen Dank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c_w (1. Mai 2013)

Naja, die Hoffnung das alles einfach so seinen weg geht, ist denk ich mal nicht ganz unberechtigt. Wieviele Hundebesitzer lassen ihre HUnde unangeleint rumrennen und niemand juckts? Wieviele Reiter sind nicht nur auf zugelassenen Reitwegen unterwegs? Wenn dann ein paar Mountainbiker im Wald unterwegs sind... ok!
Das mit der Toblerone war halt auf Dauer ein Problem (und mit dem Roadgap auch maximal bescheuert, muss ich sagen), aber wenn sich die starke Konzentration jetzt zur legalen Strecke verschiebt, dann kann halt keiner mehr was sagen.

Klar ist es theoretisch möglich, dass die danach anfangen, im normalen Wald jeden zu kontrollieren, aber dafür haben die gar nicht das Personal.

Und wenn, dann wäre sicherlich nicht die legale Strecke und die LEute, die sich um die bemüht haben, schuld...


----------



## eLw00d (1. Mai 2013)

Ich, der in Aachen sonst nur mit dem Enduro unterwegs ist, kann nur sagen: Macht euch nicht so viele Sorgen.


----------



## Cube Lova (2. Mai 2013)

Ich als einer der Nordeifel Locals (Dürener Eifel) kann nachdem ich das Projekt hier verfolgt habe und von nem guten Kumpel darüber informiert worden bin (der Jan, ich denke der dürfte hier dem ein oder anderem bekannt sein  ), nur sagen, dass eure Anstrengungen allerhöchsten Respekt verdient haben.
Die Regelung, dass man für das Befahren eurer  Strecke(n) bezahlen muss ist absolut verständlich und in der From auch völlig normal. Um das hier nochmal zu betonen! ich fahre schließlich auch nicht ständig nach Malmedy und wundere mich, dass ich für Strecken bzw. Liftbenutzung etwas bezahlen muss.

Gesamt betrachtet tut sich ja unserer Region momentan einiges und wenn das (Groß-)Projekt, welches bei 'uns' geplant und derzeit konkretisiert wird, alsbald umgesetzt wird entsteht (und das meine ich im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes') hier ein absolutes Bike-Eldorado. Mit gleich zwei! Bikeparks im Umkreis ( Malmedy und wohl bei uns) sowie den Aachener Strecken bietet sich da eine Streckenvielfalt, auf die wohl einige sehr lange gewartet und gehofft haben.

Also in diesem Sinne, Happy Trails und Hut ab!

Gruß Basti


----------



## Dornfelder (4. Mai 2013)

Der Bericht vermittelt schon ein wenig den Eindruck, als würde nach Eröffnung des Parks kein einziger Biker mehr durch den Aachener Wald radeln, aber es wird ja bekanntlich nichts so heiss gegessen, wie es gekocht wird


----------



## maddin12008 (4. Mai 2013)

hallo,
habe mir mal ein paar seiten durch gelesen. 
ist ja schonmal schön,dass der streckenbau angefangen hat!
kann man wirklich mit einer eröffnung in kürze rechnen?
könnte/würde beim streckenbau helfen am nächsten wochenende.
gibt es hier einen ansprechpartner dafür?
gruß maddin


----------



## ThomasAC (5. Mai 2013)

Ganz einfach, Mitglied werden und im Vereinsforum findest Du die Informationen wann sich welches Bauteam wo trifft: http://gelaendefahrrad-aachen.de/index.php/de/infomenu/mitgliedsantrag

Ist nur von Vorteil dabei zu sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddin12008 (5. Mai 2013)

alles klar.
auf diesen vereinsgelände. dürfen da auch fußgänger,wanderer rum laufen oder ist das umzäunt und nur für vereinsmitglieder zugänglich?


----------



## Dornfelder (4. Juni 2013)

Mal ein kleiner Tipp zu den Bildern unter "Aktuelles" auf der Webseite:
Die Bilder mit einer Auflösung von 1200x800px hochzuladen macht wenig Sinn, da Joomla sie auf 220x147px skaliert.
Ihr verschwendet erstens Speicherplatz ohne Ende und zweitens wirkt sich das übelst auf die Ladezeiten aus.
Am besten vorher exakt auf 220x147 verkleinern ;-)

Ps: Ich meine natürlich nur die Thumbnails...

VG, Ralph


----------



## vaeth (4. Juni 2013)

Von mir auch ein klugsch...  Tipp: Der Mitgliedsantrag lässt sich aus dem FAQ nicht aufrufen -> toter Link.


----------



## Jetpilot (5. Juni 2013)

Danke, wird gefixt


----------



## Jetpilot (5. Juni 2013)

Dornfelder schrieb:


> Mal ein kleiner Tipp zu den Bildern unter "Aktuelles" auf der Webseite:
> Die Bilder mit einer Auflösung von 1200x800px hochzuladen macht wenig Sinn, da Joomla sie auf 220x147px skaliert.
> Ihr verschwendet erstens Speicherplatz ohne Ende und zweitens wirkt sich das übelst auf die Ladezeiten aus.
> Am besten vorher exakt auf 220x147 verkleinern ;-)
> ...


Wird teilweise so gemacht, ist nur noch nicht umgestellt. Skalierung war uns nicht klar, aber wir arbeiten gerade an den Thumbnails


----------



## Jetpilot (5. Juni 2013)

maddin12008 schrieb:


> alles klar.
> auf diesen vereinsgelände. dürfen da auch fußgänger,wanderer rum laufen oder ist das umzäunt und nur für vereinsmitglieder zugänglich?



Das Vereinsgelände ist rechtlich gesehen nachwievor Wald. Fußgänger dürfen sich in dem Gebiet überall aufhalten, wenn Sie keinen dabei gefährden. Ein Aufenthalt auf den Strecken aber stellt eine Gefährung unserer Teilnehmer dar, darum ist das verboten. Entsprechende Schilder werden binnen der kommenden zwei bis drei Wochen, aber in jedem Fall vor der Eröffnung aufgestellt werden.

Gruß

Dominik


----------



## Popstadl (1. Juli 2013)

würde gerne mal wissen wann die eröffnung ist? ich war zwar nochmal die tage vorort aber fertig sah es nicht aus, ein bischen mehr infos ab und zu im forum oder auf der website wären auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## TomatoAc (1. Juli 2013)

Bist du Vereinsmitglied? Dann bekommst du eigentlich mehr als genug Informationen per Rundmails oder im Vereinsforum


----------



## Popstadl (2. Juli 2013)

hi, nein ich bin kein mitglied, fände es aber trotzdem gut wenn in punkto öffentlichkeitsarbeit etwas mehr infos kommen würden.


----------



## Jetpilot (2. Juli 2013)

Webstite aktueller halten wollten wir mal bald in Angriff nehmen. Aber gerade ist da wenig zeit für. Wir müssen uns entscheiden, wem wir unsere Energie hauptsächlich zuführen möchten - und das sind unsere Mitglieder. Die Öffentlichkeit ist und auch wichtig, keine Frage, aber wir müssen Prioritäten setzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kinschman (2. Juli 2013)

@ Popstadl: ...werde einfach mitglied, dann bekommst du auch login-daten zum internen vereinsforum. da stehen schonmal ein paar mehr infos als auf der website/fb-gruppe.

grundsätzlich darfst du die strecken ohne eine vereinszugehörigkeit eh nicht benutzen, deswegen: mitglied werden


----------



## belgiummtb (2. Juli 2013)

na ja Strukturlos wurde ich es nicht nennen... alle Infos die man braucht bekommen wir... ist ein junger Verein der viel zu tun hat und auch im Hintergrund sehr viel zu tun hat, was halt nicht jeder sieht...

ich für meinen Teil weiß immer genug, und muss dazu sagen das ich schon länger verletzt bin und nicht vor Ort war und trotzdem übers Forum genug Infos bekomme...


----------



## eLw00d (2. Juli 2013)

.


----------



## kinschman (2. Juli 2013)

.


----------



## eLw00d (2. Juli 2013)

.


----------



## gobo (2. Juli 2013)

wurde was an der streckenlänge gemacht???


----------



## eLw00d (2. Juli 2013)

Das sieht ja richtig dramatisch aus mit den drei Fragezeichen. 

Vor Baubeginn wurde der Startpunkt ein ganzes Stück nach hinten verlegt.
Das macht die zukünftige Freeridestrecke etwas länger und die anderen Strecken etwas kürzer.
Ansonsten wüsste ich nichts.
Endpunkt war stets der gleiche.


----------



## Thefreakshow (28. Juli 2013)

Hi,
Habe gesehen das ihr ErÃ¶ffnung hattet?
Wie was und wo darf man fahren?
Infos?

Die Seite ist leider nicht sehr hilfreich !
Thx

Edit: kann man sowas wie n Testtag haben?
Ich mein ich Zahl ja keine 48â¬ und komm nie wieder!
Thx 4 Infos


----------



## eLw00d (29. Juli 2013)

HP wird bald aktualisiert, aber im Grunde hat sich nichts verändert:

Bikepark nur für Vereinsmitglieder. Ausnahme: Limitierte Tagestickets zum Preis von 12 Euro.

Der Verein ist übrigens mehr als nur der Bikepark.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (29. Juli 2013)

Hi, heute waren ca 150 Leute am Gelände. Wir wollten die Eröffnung nicht so wahnsinnig riesig ankündigen, weil wir dachten, unter Bikern aus der Umgebung spricht sich das sowieso rum (auch dass alle eingeladen sind zu kommen). Ansonsten wären evtl. noch sehr viele von außerhalb gekommen, die das ganze für eine kommerzielle Geschichte gehalten hätten und das hätte möglicherweise Wellen geschlagen von einer Größenordnung die für und dann eher schlecht gewesen wären. Ich bitte darum auch um Verständnis, dass wir unser Vereinsangebot vorwiegend an Vereinsmitglieder richten wollen und vor Allem den Mitgliedern das Recht vorbehalten wollen, die Strecken zu benutzen.


----------



## Demoniac (29. Juli 2013)

Ich wollte mal Fragen, ihr habt doch nur eine Schülervergünstigung, wieso bekommen Studenten und Azubis nicht dasselbe recht?


----------



## Kolja_ (29. Juli 2013)

Super Beitrag in der Lokalzeit!!!
Hut ab!!!

Leider habe ich es gestern nicht geschafft zur Eröffnung. :/

Bis bald!

Gruß
Kolja


----------



## Jetpilot (29. Juli 2013)

Demoniac schrieb:


> Ich wollte mal Fragen, ihr habt doch nur eine Schülervergünstigung, wieso bekommen Studenten und Azubis nicht dasselbe recht?



Bei Auszubildenden weiß ich nicht genau wie das geregelt ist (man ist dann doch auf der Berufsschule - ob man da als Schüler gilt?) bei Studenten ist es definitiv nicht so. Die Reduzierung des Beitrags ist an die Versicherungskosten gekoppelt, wir reichen die Ersparnis einfach nur weiter.


----------



## Demoniac (30. Juli 2013)

Du bist quasi in deinem Betrieb gemeldet, als Azubi oder die Berufsschule bekommst du aber einen Schülerausweis  Aber oft wird immer noch unterschieden zwischen Berufsschüler und normalen Schüler^^


----------



## Raoul Sous (5. August 2013)

Haben letztes Wochenende mal die Tracks beschnuppern dürfen. 

Ich habe Anerkennung und Respekt gegenüber den Organisatoren bereits das ein oder andere mal ausgesprochen und an dieser Stelle sei zusätzlich noch gesagt, dass sich die Mitgliedschaft für alle Interessierten definitiv lohnt. Schattige Trails, professionell angelegt und mit schönen Details. Man hat da auf jeden Fall die Möglichkeit ordentlich zu trainieren, eine Menge Spaß zu haben und zusätzlich noch einen Haufen netter Leute zu treffen. 
Die ganze Sache ist gerade frisch geschlüpft und wird sicherlich noch wachsen. Wer also glaubt dass hier von heute auf morgen ein zweiter Whistler Bikepark entstanden ist, der bleibt besser daheim 

Wer Interesse hat in der Schlagweite von Aachen schöne Tage zu verbringen, der möge anreisen und Pedalieren 

Wer meint, dass er da alles kann und nichts mehr steigerbar ist, der kann sich gerne melden. Es ist keine Frage der Größe, sondern der Geschwindigkeit  

Fetten Gruß an alle Öcher!
Raoul


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cheeks (31. August 2013)

Ich habe mal eine Frage wegen den Tageskarten...
Muss ich in eurem Verein Mitglied sein, oder geht auch ein anderer (auf der Internetseite steht, dass mit den 12 Euro die Versicherungskosten für einen Tag gedeckt sind). 
Da ich aber ja beim Radsportverband NRW und BDR bei meinem Heimatverein gemeldet und versichert bin, fällt das dann aus, oder?
Danke und liebe Grüße
Lea


----------



## Mountainbiker29 (31. August 2013)

Hi! 
Wo genau kann man die Tageskarten kaufen? Nur im Internet oder auch vor Ort?


----------



## TomatoAc (31. August 2013)

http://www.gelaendefahrrad-aachen.de/de/bikepark/tageskarte

Derzeit nur im Internet.


----------



## Mountainbiker29 (31. August 2013)

Danke
Ich möchte am Mittwoch fahren, kann ich die karte dann auch noch Mittwochmorgen kaufen?


----------



## TomatoAc (31. August 2013)

Besser so schnell wie möglich, ich weiss nicht wie das mit zustellen oder so ist, wenn du den Termin eh schon kennst ist es ja kein Problem.

Ach ja, wenn du eh aus Aachen kommst, werd doch direkt Mitglied im Verein, das sind 4 Tage Park im Jahr (wenn man es auf Tagestickets umrechnet), die hat man ziemlich schnell raus


----------



## Mountainbiker29 (31. August 2013)

Okay,Danke!
Ja, das hab ich eh überlegt, aber ich möchte erst mal den Park testen.


----------



## Jetpilot (1. September 2013)

Mountainbiker29 schrieb:


> Okay,Danke!
> Ja, das hab ich eh überlegt, aber ich möchte erst mal den Park testen.



Die Tageskarte muss nicht zugestellt werden, die wird online via Paypal direkt zum Ausdrucken/Abspeichern bereitgestellt. Du kannst also am selben Tag, an dem du fahren möchtest auch die Tageskarte kaufen.


----------



## Mountainbiker29 (1. September 2013)

Ahh.
Danke für die vielen Tipps!


----------



## Bas-t (2. September 2013)

cheeks schrieb:


> Ich habe mal eine Frage wegen den Tageskarten...
> Muss ich in eurem Verein Mitglied sein, oder geht auch ein anderer (auf der Internetseite steht, dass mit den 12 Euro die Versicherungskosten für einen Tag gedeckt sind).
> Da ich aber ja beim Radsportverband NRW und BDR bei meinem Heimatverein gemeldet und versichert bin, fällt das dann aus, oder?
> Danke und liebe Grüße
> Lea




Ich pushe das mal, da ich den Ansatz ganz interessant finde....


----------



## eLw00d (2. September 2013)

Es geht sich um die R+V Versicherung speziell für unser Vereinsgelände (Bikepark).
LSB etc. haben damit erstmal nichts zu tun.
Deswegen entweder Mitglied sein, oder Tagesticket kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (3. September 2013)

Ich füge dem noch hinzu, dass es bei Gastvereinen gleich geregelt ist. Die Gastvereine bezahlen für ihre Mitglieder grundsätzlich die R&V Versicherung für das Vereinsgelände (dann allerdings auf Jahresbasis), obwohl deren Mitglieder eben auch über den LSB schon versichert sind. Die RuV deckt vorallem Personen- und Sachschäden an Dritten ab, die die LSB Versicherung in dieser Höhe nicht übernimmt. Deshalb war die RuV für die Stadt auch Voraussetzung für das Zustandekommen des Vertrags vor ca einem 3/4 Jahr und deshalb müssen wir darauf achten, dass jeder der bei uns fährt eine gültige Fahrgenehmigung hat.


----------



## Mountainbiker29 (3. Oktober 2013)

Hi Aachener! 
Ich hab mich vor ca. Einer Woche bei euch im Verein angemeldet und habe auch schon die Aufnahmemail bekommen. Jedoch weiß ich noch nicht wie ich Zugang zum Forum auf eurer Website bekomme. Kann mir da einer von euch weiterhelfen? 

Danke im voraus. 
Mountainbiker29


----------



## Jetpilot (4. Oktober 2013)

Mountainbiker29 schrieb:


> Hi Aachener!
> Ich hab mich vor ca. Einer Woche bei euch im Verein angemeldet und habe auch schon die Aufnahmemail bekommen. Jedoch weiß ich noch nicht wie ich Zugang zum Forum auf eurer Website bekomme. Kann mir da einer von euch weiterhelfen?
> 
> Danke im voraus.
> Mountainbiker29



Forenzugang wird von uns manuell erstellt und kommt dann etwas später nach.


----------



## Mountainbiker29 (4. Oktober 2013)

Werde ich dann per Mail darüber informiert?

Edit: wie durch ein Wunder habe ich Grade die Bestätigungsmail bekommen. Trotzdem danke.


----------



## Demoniac (8. Oktober 2013)

Zwei Bilder von eurem Stand am Samstag


----------



## Jetpilot (9. Oktober 2013)

Würdest du dich geehrt fühlen wenn wir die auf unserer HP ausstellen?


----------



## Demoniac (11. Oktober 2013)

Das würde ich 

Kann euch gerne die Orginale auch per Mail schicken, wenn ich ne Mailadresse bekomme. Achso, könntet ihr eventuell meinen Namen dann irgendwo erwähnen?


----------



## Jetpilot (12. Oktober 2013)

Klar, das machen wir. Schreib uns eine Email an [email protected]


----------



## Demoniac (13. Oktober 2013)

Mail ist raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (19. Oktober 2013)

Besten dank


----------



## Demoniac (19. Oktober 2013)

Keine Ursache und immer wieder gerne


----------



## KampfkazzZ (18. November 2013)

Der Verein hat derzeit ganz konkret die Chance darauf, eine Finanzspritze über 2000,- Euro zu erhalten. Dabei gehts um den "Yakima 'Take more friends, build more trails' contest", der über die IMBA ausgerichtet wird. Der Geländefahrrad Aachen e.V. ist mit zwei Konkurrenten in der Endrunde gelandet und muss nun auf facebook die meisten likes sammeln. 
Mit diesem Geld könnte leicht die geplante Freeridestrecke am Bikepark Dreiländereck verwirklicht werden.

Wer auf einfache, aber wirkungsvolle Weise den Verein unterstützen möchte, muss einfach nur hier das entsprechende Bild liken. Der Verein, der bis zum 1.12. die meisten likes hat, bekommt die Kohle. 
Mountainbiker aus Aachen und Umgebung, jetzt seid ihr gefragt! Liket, teilt, motiviert, macht Werbung, damit es am Ende in der Kasse klingelt!


----------



## jaydee123 (18. November 2013)

+1 

habe mir den Bikepark heute mal angeschaut, hat echt bock gemacht =)!!!


----------



## Jetpilot (19. November 2013)

Hi zusammen, danke fürs Mitteilen an dieser Stelle.


----------



## eLw00d (25. November 2013)

Letzte Woche des Wettbewerbs, knappe Führung.

Bitte votet für uns!

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10153480654965531&set=a.10153480635825531.1073741827.123053965530&type=1&theater


edit:

Heute um Mitternacht ist Schluss. Unsere Führung ist hauchdünn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

